# Show Us Your Brew Cave



## Truman42 (18/4/12)

So who's lucky enough to have a fully decked out shed converted into a brew cave?
Or who has a section of the garage or laundry they've managed to clear of the wife and kids crap to enable them to brew?

It doesn't matter if your brew cave is either, as long as you have somewhere to brew, so share your photos of your brew cave here and how you have it setup. It might help some noobs like me to setup our brew caves better.


----------



## bignath (18/4/12)

I kind of have several "brewing areas".

Used to brew with gas out in the shed, the kegerator is out there (it's fucken huge, won't fit inside, looks almost empty with only 6 kegs in it), but now i'm using electricity more, i tend to use my single vessel electric rig which i've recently knocked up, in the laundry.

Fermenting fridge is in the shed near the keezer, the rest of my brewing shit fills a smallish garden shed in the backyard.

Got no photos though...


----------



## kelbygreen (18/4/12)

will post mine soon. Its not the neatest or the best but it works and I can brew, ferment and drink beer out of it so its functional


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/4/12)

Entrance to brew cave (voided room under house, the old man knocked the wall in when I was 7, knowing one day this would be a brewery and thus beer in return)





Stairway to heaven



Note* These milk crates were borrowed. I will give them back... one day.


----------



## Midnight Brew (18/4/12)

The reason why I brew in confined spaces. Old man hordes


----------



## jkmeldrum (18/4/12)

Midnight Brew said:


> Entrance to brew cave (voided room under house, the old man knocked the wall in when I was 7, knowing one day this would be a brewery and thus beer in return)
> 
> View attachment 53856
> 
> ...


That really is a cave.... I love it!


----------



## Wolfy (18/4/12)

_Hot side_ - small bathroom attached to the bedroom (the main bathroom is the girl-bathroom so no brewing there).





_Cold Side_ - spare room, grain, bottle and beer-stuff storage as well as the fermenting fridge and accessories.


----------



## kelbygreen (18/4/12)

wow I bought a 10lt pot of extract in the house once and almost got divorced  If I bought a fermenter in I think I would be single again. But in saying that she seems to ignore whats in the shed and whats been spent in the shed so thats a good thing. I do it very sly though sometimes but 99% the time she never sees what I buy so thats all good


----------



## Maheel (18/4/12)

plenty of room for a nice rig 
just got to build it...


----------



## kelbygreen (18/4/12)

nice I got a massive shed but inherited a pool table that never gets used so that restricts things a little. plus the house is so small we have no storage and there is just crap everywhere. I try to keep it clean but seems hard sometimes. Will post pics


----------



## punkin (19/4/12)

Sorry, i only have old photos..

This is during the build. the shed is 5. something by 4 point something




After the doors and one of the windows went in. There is now a wooden deck in the front there under the verandha




Thought i'd put a crane in as i went. Thje gantry has come in handy for lifting in drums of mollasses ect.




The wash bay has a 50mm drain and a few different hoses for wash down. Also has a double filter setup.




This large cabinent now has double steel welded mesh doors and holds all my valuable drinks. The two door fridge is what i was using for ferment control with a fridgemate.




I built a workbench with some of the timber i used for the deck.


----------



## Truman42 (19/4/12)

You guys have some awesome brew caves....

@Punkin...mate what are you brewing in there that you need such a heavy duty door and lock???..


----------



## punkin (19/4/12)

I have power tools in there....




If you had these lovely wine barrels you'd want to protect them too B) 






I actually found that door complete (cept for locks) at the tip. Just welded up a frame for it and painted it. The larger door is a tilt-a-door that i have hinged on the side to swing open. You can drive a car into the shed if you were so inclined, then pull the motor out with the gantry.

There is another bench on the inside below the big caravan window and a square table in the center that has my grain mill mounted in it and holds my mash esky off the floor.
The big fridge has now gone and there is welded shelves in it's place holding fermenters.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/4/12)

cool topic, i'm in the middle of sorting mine out, up until a few months ago the garage looked alot like midnight brews, my old man was a horder as well.


----------



## Truman42 (19/4/12)

punkin said:


> I have power tools in there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well its freakin awesome, Im jealous...


----------



## punkin (19/4/12)

Truman said:


> Well its freakin awesome, Im jealous...



All i had to do to get permission to build it was to fill the laundry up with fermenters and kegs and shit. Once she has to turn sideways to get in there and then opens the linen cupboard to find an 80l fermenter full of mollassses wash you get a free reign to construct.  


She even moved the construction to the top of the list :lol: :lol:


----------



## winkle (19/4/12)

punkin said:


> All i had to do to get permission to build it was to fill the laundry up with fermenters and kegs and shit. Once she has to turn sideways to get in there and then opens the linen cupboard to find an 80l fermenter full of mollassses wash you get a free reign to construct.
> 
> 
> She even moved the construction to the top of the list :lol: :lol:



Sqyre used the same tactic to win permission for his "brew shed".


----------



## Ryan WABC (19/4/12)

My brewery is divided between the kitchen, the laundry, the bathroom, the office, and the guest room. There's shit scattered everywhere. Sometimes I sample beer in the shower and I research on the toilet, so I guess they also help make up the brewery.


----------



## cdbrown (19/4/12)

I brew outside under the carport. The rig, ingredients and ferment fridge spend their time in the shed with everything else jammed in there. It's not pretty and normally involves moving quite a few things around to get the rig in and out. For the serving side I have a dedicated room with a bar.





At the other end of the room has a 51" plasma on the wall and a 4-player mame cabinet.


----------



## remi (19/4/12)

The brew-shed:




Inside the brew-shed:




View from the brew-shed:




Love it!


Remi


----------



## cam89brewer (19/4/12)

A little cramped but I manage to get by!! :chug:


----------



## cam89brewer (19/4/12)

cambrew said:


> A little cramped but I manage to get by!! :chug:



Shelves I managed to score from work by the way....


----------



## JDW81 (19/4/12)

cdbrown said:


> I brew outside under the carport. The rig, ingredients and ferment fridge spend their time in the shed with everything else jammed in there. It's not pretty and normally involves moving quite a few things around to get the rig in and out. For the serving side I have a dedicated room with a bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farkennel, that is flasher than my local.


----------



## brewtas (19/4/12)

remi said:


> The brew-shed:
> 
> View attachment 53884
> 
> ...



That's a great looking spot you've got there, Remi!


----------



## remi (19/4/12)

brewtas said:


> That's a great looking spot you've got there, Remi!



Thanks- I certainly like it!

Remi


----------



## mckenry (19/4/12)




----------



## dkaos (19/4/12)

mckenry said:


>



Mate, well done. That is a kick arse setup. Very clean!


----------



## eviljesus (19/4/12)

Amazing setup mckenry. Very nice, well stocked setup.

EDIT: Loved the 'other brewing activities' mentioned too


----------



## Deebo (19/4/12)

haha liked the quick pan then cut when it went past the 'essential oil' extractors


----------



## Tony (19/4/12)

Brewcave:






Mancave:


----------



## Phoney (19/4/12)

Mancave: excuse the shitty iphone-taken-at-night-pic.






More of a storage shed half full of brewing gear than a brew cave as I brew out on the deck.


----------



## Jace89 (19/4/12)

This threads a winner! I'll take snaps tomorrow during the brew day


----------



## Yob (19/4/12)

Back End of the Brewery, the 2 cabintes are (free) converted vertical filing cabinets, one lockable one for tools and the other for my brewing bits and pieces




The Fridge action, 2 can fit 2 FV's and the smaller on only 1 but is a wiked CC fridge.. the middle fridge can also CC




The brewing Cabinet




Grain bins under the bench (Ta MB) Teired Tables at the end for the bottling, canvas cover on the work bench to make things easy to clean (feckin love that bit)




The other side of the Brewery Wall, open at the front makes for a good brew area.

Yob


----------



## white.grant (19/4/12)

Jace said:


> This threads a winner! I'll take snaps tomorrow during the brew day



It is indeed, and the best thing is that every man's shed is his own and is great.


----------



## Phoney (19/4/12)

I just showed the thread to SWMBO..

"Oh it's a dick measuring competition is it"


----------



## Maheel (19/4/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> I just showed the thread to SWMBO..
> 
> "Oh it's a dick measuring competition is it"



she wont win with that attitude


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/4/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> I just showed the thread to SWMBO..
> 
> "Oh it's a dick measuring competition is it"




'Well allow me to put mine on the table'

But seriously this has taken me about 2 years of planning and many rebuild to get it where it is.

It ain't comfortable but I can make a metric assload of beer.



This is the view from my laundry door







This is my hose/ hose type things rack







This is my workbench







This is my specialty grain and industrial vacuum sealer.







This is my mill and my epic K-Mart scales







This is my work area and some hop flowers I picked up this week.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/4/12)

This is my fermenting fridge and my bulk grain storage.






This is my fridge keeping kilos of frozen hops + whatever I'm working on cold/ crash kegging kegs.






Where I watch my stories when brewing alone.....(sniff)....







My dartboard, bookshelf, taps and sink.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/4/12)

My 'water treatment center' and hoses....






A look at my brewery from the other door






The Actual brewery






My awesome cutsom range hood with 'weed' grade hydroponics exhaust fan...








And finally my brewing assistant


----------



## pokolbinguy (19/4/12)

I want that fermenting fridge.....*drools*

Damn that is one scmick set up there KBB. My dick feels very small right about now.


----------



## Truman42 (19/4/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> I want that fermenting fridge.....*drools*
> 
> Damn that is one scmick set up there KBB. My dick feels very small right about now.



Haha Yeh mine too....  That setup is awesome. 

Some of you guys have better setups than some micro breweries Ive seen.

But hey big or small as long as youve got somewhere to brew thats all that matters at the end of the day.

Its not the size that counts its what you do with it... :beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy (19/4/12)

Truman said:


> Its not the size that counts its what you do with it... :beer:



I was waiting for that....


----------



## winkle (19/4/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> My 'water treatment center' and hoses....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Needs aircon


----------



## NickB (19/4/12)

+1


----------



## Greg.L (19/4/12)

I decided going underground was the best solution for cider and winemaking.















Gives a good steady temperature. Have also produced a few allgrain brews in there.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/4/12)

******* aircon you guys are kidding yourselves....

But I do admit it gets a little hot down there....


----------



## NickB (19/4/12)

Only when you take your pants off Dan :wub:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/4/12)

That does happen quite often...


----------



## poppa joe (19/4/12)

How can tou call these Caves...
THERE IS NO BATZ STICKERS....
PJ


----------



## Maheel (19/4/12)

king brown that is awesome


----------



## kelbygreen (19/4/12)

Mine is simple but it makes beer and I can drink beer out of it. Not the neatest or the nicest but it is practical and works! lol 

Here is the view of my gear. I have stuff laying around the rest of the shed and in cupboards but this is the business end  





Fridges and kegerator.





The business end.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (19/4/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> ******* aircon you guys are kidding yourselves....
> 
> But I do admit it gets a little hot down there....



Don't listen to em...

Who needs aircon in their cave when you can have a dirty bottle of Bundy above your bottle capper!


----------



## jyo (19/4/12)

Yours feels small, Pok? Mine is now inverted!


Awesome setups, fellas!




pokolbinguy said:


> I want that fermenting fridge.....*drools*
> 
> Damn that is one scmick set up there KBB. My dick feels very small right about now.


----------



## Murcluf (19/4/12)

Greg.L said:


> I decided going underground was the best solution for cider and winemaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo! Greg that is one real brew cave, love to know the steady temp is for both summer and winter.


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/4/12)

+1 was gonna ask the same thing. Im jelous cause that is acutally a cave


----------



## Wolfy (19/4/12)

NickB said:


> Only when you take your pants off Dan :wub:





King Brown Brewing said:


> That does happen quite often...


So we can see (in the picture of your fermenting fridge).


----------



## pk.sax (19/4/12)

Kb, you have to warn us before you unload porn on the forum!


----------



## Greg.L (20/4/12)

Murcluf said:


> Woo! Greg that is one real brew cave, love to know the steady temp is for both summer and winter.


From day to day the temperature hardly varies at all, maybe 1 or 2 degrees. The hottest it gets in summer is 23 degrees (but not this summer, more like 21) and in winter it gets down to 10C, Bathurst has very frosty winters so that is quite warm for us.

Greg


----------



## Murcluf (20/4/12)

Greg.L said:


> From day to day the temperature hardly varies at all, maybe 1 or 2 degrees. The hottest it gets in summer is 23 degrees (but not this summer, more like 21) and in winter it gets down to 10C, Bathurst has very frosty winters so that is quite warm for us.
> 
> Greg


That sounds pretty sweet


----------



## sponge (20/4/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> I want that fermenting fridge.....*drools*
> 
> Damn that is one scmick set up there KBB. My dick feels very small right about now.




Yea, laters masculinity...

Thanks for that KBB.

Delicious set up none the less though.

Ill have to get a few pics of my brew dungeon/mini music room



Sponge


----------



## Stagwa (20/4/12)

Greg.L said:


> I decided going underground was the best solution for cider and winemaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, Is Bilbo Baggins your brewing assistant?


----------



## tallie (20/4/12)

My "cave" is under the house. Couple of pics from a the start of a recent brew day.

Fermenting/CC/beer fridges respectively:



2-level 3V setup on top of the raised concrete (and some borrowed crates h34r: ):



Most of the buckets scattered around the place are for grain. There's an old-school concrete double laundry basin just out of shot on the left of the bottom photo. Various empty bottles lining the walls for inspiration  

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Greg.L (20/4/12)

Stagwa said:


> Dude, Is Bilbo Baggins your brewing assistant?



Yeah. you guessed it, big LOTR fan here. Why live in the real world when you can create your own fantasy world? Of course a glass of home brew always helps to get in the mood.

Greg


----------



## The Village Idiot (20/4/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> I just showed the thread to SWMBO..
> 
> "Oh it's a dick measuring competition is it"




Now that's the funniest thing I have heard today....... gotta love 'em.....


----------



## The Village Idiot (20/4/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> Now that's the funniest thing I have heard today....... gotta love 'em.....




PS. Dont really know if size matter but jeeezaloo that's a phat brew house KBB


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (21/4/12)

Cheers guys, it has taken me a long time to get it where it is, and don't even ask how much money I've dropped into it...
Should have just bought a braumeister and cubes...


----------



## mckenry (21/4/12)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Mate, well done. That is a kick arse setup. Very clean!






eviljesus said:


> Amazing setup mckenry. Very nice, well stocked setup.
> 
> EDIT: Loved the 'other brewing activities' mentioned too



Thanks guys. Lucky to have the space. Am playing in here again this morning.  Bo Pils for Oktoberfest.



Deebo said:


> haha liked the quick pan then cut when it went past the 'essential oil' extractors


 Err yeah. Should have edited that out.... The little (5L) I inherited when my dad passed away, then the big one (25L) was given to me by my FIL. Free and never used! Very generous on his behalf. I will give him some product now and then.


----------



## Jazzafish (21/4/12)

mckenry said:


>




Loved the water purifier at 3:20ish  ad of course the entire set up. 

Will post mine soon


----------



## bulp (21/4/12)

Heres mine


----------



## pmash (21/4/12)

Well, when you live and work out of a fifth-wheel motorhome, you have to make the most of your outdoor brew days!


----------



## eviljesus (21/4/12)

Nice setup Bulp. Perfect man-cave setup right there.


----------



## winkle (21/4/12)

bulp said:


> Heres mine
> 
> View attachment 53943
> 
> ...


Like it!


----------



## Lillywhite (21/4/12)

My half of the garage.


----------



## mxd (21/4/12)

I brew outside buy my man cave is


----------



## bulp (21/4/12)

mxd said:


> I brew outside buy my man cave is




Awesome setup mxd


----------



## NickB (22/4/12)

Here's my current setup



Version 2.5 of the brewery - a new stand to be built when funds allow. Mash tun is 60L, HLT and Kettle are 95L, all electric. 2x STC-1000's for control of the HLT and the Heat Exchanger for the HERMS. Kettle runs manually off the two blue switches on the control box.



The 32A single phase outlet I installed for the brewery. Makes life easier not having to run extension leads all over the place!



View from the doorway. (L-R) Grain freezer (dead), Grain Mill on wheels (MONSTER 2 roller), 2 x fermenting fridges, storage shelves.



The two keg freezers - the one with the collar is the main one with a 7 keg capacity, the smaller will hold the additional overflow of up to 4 kegs. Gas to be plumbed to freezer two when funds allow.



And the business end - The Bar!


Cheers!


----------



## Florian (22/4/12)

Good to see you're still having my beer on tap, Nick!


----------



## NickB (22/4/12)

Yep, I stole your keg...

JUst finished updating the board for a brew day today. None of your beer, sadly 

Nick


----------



## Truman42 (22/4/12)

Some fantastic setups you guys have. Here's mine, just a single garage, a bar fridge for fermenting and I brew on top in the urn, BIAB. But currently building a 3v herms sytem as you can tell by the HEX on the table.




My wife decided to come and sit in the brew cave and play on her Iphone because she was bored. I said to her, "Why are you bored honey, don't you have a hobby?" 
She replied, no she didnt have any, and I said, yes do honey, your hobby is nagging??

Needless to say Im probably going to be sleeping in my brew cave tonight..


----------



## joshuahardie (23/4/12)

Some nice setups.

I am the process if building my brewshed.

Couple more months and I should have some pictures


----------



## hughman666 (23/4/12)

Here's some pics of mine. Am in the middle of a brew so I thought I'd get a couple of snaps, even though the place is a mess at the moment...

The deck, leading to the brew cave...




Stairs leading down...can be hazardous after sampling too much...



It's a small garage, being below the house level seems to keep it really cool, which is handy in summer.



New brewrig in action, ESB on the go...controller box on desk to the left. Yes I know I need to get started on the stand...


----------



## Screwtop (23/4/12)

Mancave/shed, Barage!





Screwy


----------



## NickB (23/4/12)

Looking good Screwy! Think we're still due a brew day at yours aren't we


----------



## Batz (23/4/12)

NickB said:


> Looking good Screwy! Think we're still due a brew day at yours aren't we



I was thinking the samething Nick, make it within the next 3 weeks Mike.

batz


----------



## bignath (23/4/12)

Truman said:


> Some fantastic setups you guys have. Here's mine, just a single garage, a bar fridge for fermenting and I brew on top in the urn, BIAB. But currently building a 3v herms sytem as you can tell by the HEX on the table.
> 
> View attachment 53975
> 
> ...



Nice stainless fridge Truman!



but you gotta start drinking decent coffee!


----------



## Truman42 (23/4/12)

Big Nath said:


> Nice stainless fridge Truman!
> 
> 
> 
> but you gotta start drinking decent coffee!




HAHA Yeh.... I dont drink that shit. Got the tin from work. Store fittings inside it.


----------



## Truman42 (23/4/12)

Screwtop said:


> Mancave/shed, Barage!
> 
> View attachment 54014
> View attachment 54016
> ...



Awesome setup Mike. Put me down for that brew day. I would fly up for that..


----------



## bulp (23/4/12)

Screwtop said:


> Mancave/shed, Barage!
> 
> View attachment 54014
> View attachment 54016
> ...



I could do with some of that queensland sunshine atm Mike F...ng freezing down here.


----------



## Lodan (23/4/12)

Bloody nice brew caves here!


----------



## peaky (24/4/12)

No brew cave here, my brew stand sits outside under the eave of the unit, my fermenting fridges are in the kitchen/lounge room, and the rest of my gear is jammed into various cupboards, drawers, or stored under the bed. The perils of living in an apartment....


----------



## Screwtop (24/4/12)

NickB said:


> Looking good Screwy! Think we're still due a brew day at yours aren't we






Batz said:


> I was thinking the samething Nick, make it within the next 3 weeks Mike.
> 
> batz






Truman said:


> Awesome setup Mike. Put me down for that brew day. I would fly up for that..






bulp said:


> I could do with some of that queensland sunshine atm Mike F...ng freezing down here.




Yes it's well overdue, work makes it hard to plan, get the roster 4 weeks in advance, then it gets changed. Sorry Batz, not possible in the next three weeks but maybe after June. But you're all welcome anytime, brewday or no. 

Hey bulp pretty nice mancave of yours mate, must be nice in front of that wood heater with a phat IPA. Was looking at that magic rig of yours and wondering what goodies you're producing with it these days.

Truman, mate just get yourself up here anytime, does not have to be a brewday, could you convince the other half that you need a little holiday in Noosa (not far away).

Matter of fact it's time bulp and therook visited QLD again, and drag Truman and Manticle along with you.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

There are some awesome setups in here.

Here's mine after a brew and a tidy up this morning.


----------



## Midnight Brew (24/4/12)

Do you attach the pulley to the back of the bike and over a beam to raise it? 



Clutch said:


> There are some awesome setups in here.
> 
> Here's mine after a brew and a tidy up this morning.


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

Midnight Brew said:


> Do you attach the pulley to the back of the bike and over a beam to raise it?




No, of course not.























Because I'd never thought of doing it until you said something.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/4/12)

@clutch - you've a better man cave than I do, and better bling.

Not posting mine - too embarrassing.

Goomba


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

Do what you can, with what you have.
I'll drink the shit out of your beer any day Goomba.


----------



## angus_grant (24/4/12)

+1 Goomba.

yeh, I have an area in the patio for my kegerator, fermenting fridge, and brewing gear. somewhat under cover. Rain-proof, but gets dusty as hell. Takes the gloss off the nice black kegerator. We are at the start of getting the patio rebuilt so afterwards I will be putting in benches, etc, etc. Possibly above bench fonts, but will see how we go with that one. 

Still managing to do extract brews in the kitchen but that won't last much longer with a 6 month pregnant wife complaining of the smells... I am currently building an electric BIAB rig, so once that is done, I will be relegated outside for all brewing and beer related activities. Which suits me fine.  Well, maybe not in the middle of winter.

9000rpm BIAB hoist. What could possibly go wrong?? :lol:


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

Well, I could change out of first gear and see...


----------



## jyo (24/4/12)

I want a brew cave  I have to share the patio with the kid's toys, the cold and the smiting rain. Our next move in the next few years will hopefully include a powered shed with adequate brew cave facilities. Grain is stored on the other side of the garage fence in containers and inside with other brewing paraphernalia. 




Ferment fridge (ignore the VB sticker, I've had this since I moved out of home as a youngin) and grain mill on top of the keg fridge in the container. Six kegs fit in this baby.


----------



## Gar (24/4/12)

You're all a bunch of bastards!  

Wish I had a spot half as good as some of these!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (24/4/12)

my man cave consists of a fridge where the washing machine would go if you had a top loader h34r:


----------



## Hippy (24/4/12)

View attachment 54044

Here is my brewcave. Set up for BIAB at the moment but one day soon I will be doing HERMS


----------



## waggastew (24/4/12)

Hey Screwy,

I note you have a patio heater on the verandah of the brew shed. Is that to keep you warm when the temperature dips below 25degC on those cold QLD nights?  

Stew


----------



## drew9242 (24/4/12)

jyo said:


> I want a brew cave  I have to share the patio with the kid's toys, the cold and the smiting rain. Our next move in the next few years will hopefully include a powered shed with adequate brew cave facilities. Grain is stored on the other side of the garage fence in containers and inside with other brewing paraphernalia.
> 
> View attachment 54039
> 
> ...



Looks sweet jyo. Might have to drop round. I'm in this neck of the woods at the moment.


----------



## Screwtop (24/4/12)

waggastew said:


> Hey Screwy,
> 
> I note you have a patio heater on the verandah of the brew shed. Is that to keep you warm when the temperature dips below 25degC on those cold QLD nights?
> 
> Stew



Yeah Stew, we usually have a whole month where temps drop below 10 :lol: those pics was taken in July, you can see the banana trees are looking a bit sad. 

Screwy


----------



## jyo (24/4/12)

Drew9242 said:


> I'm in this neck of the woods at the moment.




You poor bugger! Tomorrow is no good, but you could twist my arm for a beer on Thursday or Friday mate. 

Cheers.


----------



## drew9242 (24/4/12)

jyo said:


> You poor bugger! Tomorrow is no good, but you could twist my arm for a beer on Thursday or Friday mate.
> 
> Cheers.



Spew going home Thursday arvo. All good will have to meet up another time. If you ever down south give us a yell.


----------



## brettprevans (26/4/12)

my man cave is sorely overrun with non-man cave items  




If you look hard you can see the bar, taps in the background, brewing supplies to the left. the free standing hammock is in there but you cant see it 

the cat's ok as he's a bloke and keeps the pesky mice/rats away. although his current penchant for grusomely decapitating them and leaving them out the front of the mancave door is getting a little old.


----------



## Truman42 (26/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> my man cave is sorely overrun with non-man cave items
> 
> View attachment 54088
> 
> ...



HAHA.... I think I see a brew cave in there somewhere....At least youve got heaps of room to store junk... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> the cat's ok as he's a bloke and keeps the pesky mice/rats away. although his current penchant for grusomely decapitating them and leaving them out the front of the mancave door is getting a little old.



They all do it - it's their version of affirmation that you are the cat-leader, and they are trying to please you.

My mum's cat (one of them, she has 2), left a dead rat in her shoe as a "present".

Apparently it's nice a nice feeling at 6am. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## glenwal (26/4/12)

Our cat brought a dead rat inside as a present not too long ago. Scared the absolute crap out of swmbo.

Then when I threw it in the outside bin, the way it landed made it look like it was sitting there stairing up at you. Freaked her out a 2nd time when she went to take some garbage out.


----------



## kelbygreen (26/4/12)

lol I found old big boxes with random rubbish in it seem to attract mice. I killed like 5 when I threw it on the back of the ute. The dogs didnt know what one to chase I just stomped on them, they couldnt get out of the fence so was easy catching.


----------



## donburke (28/4/12)

had some time between hop additions today so thought i take a few happy snaps


entrance to the cave, keg cleaning sink to the left, everything else sink to the right 




come on in




throne on the right




keep walking




chest freezer and ferment fridge (athena keeping watch) 




engine room




storage of all things brewing




view from the back row




1.064 / 60ibu in the making




this is what 19kg of grain, 600g of hops and 80 odd litres of water looks like sitting at 100 degrees


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (28/4/12)

Don..

Can you adopt me....

Please..


----------



## jyo (28/4/12)

Seriously... that is amazing, DB. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Truman42 (28/4/12)

OMFG. That's not a brew cave. Thats straight out of celebrity cribs. Mate that is awesome.


----------



## Gar (28/4/12)

Sweet mother of god......


----------



## The Village Idiot (28/4/12)

Jeeezaloo man all that stuff and no TV WTF......


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/4/12)

Your are not a real brewer unless you have rats !
wheres the rats :icon_cheers: 
I have a few spare :lol: 
Nev


----------



## stux (28/4/12)

Clipped and Filed under "future ideas"

I should just slip a few printouts into SWMBOs reno folder


----------



## winkle (28/4/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> Jeeezaloo man all that stuff and no TV WTF......


Projector behind couch  

Needs an arcade machine - otherwise fantastic :icon_cheers:


----------



## donburke (28/4/12)

Oatlands Brewer said:


> Don..
> 
> Can you adopt me....
> 
> Please..




although not into bears, your photo does look kind of cute, i'll see if i can make some room :icon_cheers:


----------



## donburke (28/4/12)

winkle said:


> Projector behind couch
> 
> Needs an arcade machine - otherwise fantastic :icon_cheers:



i had picked up an old table top quite a few years ago, not working, i mounted an old pc inside that was running mame, had soldered wires in the key board circuit board that corresponded to the microswitches on the joysticks, worked just fine, if you were happy with a windows boot up

had moon cresta (my favourite), donkey kong, pac man, galaxian and a few others

silly me gave it to my younger nephews, they got bored of the old school games, being from a different generation

i'll see if i can reclaim it


----------



## mwd (28/4/12)

Man that is one brilliant Mancave outstanding I think it needs some more loudspeakers and earplugs for the neighbours.


----------



## ben_sa (29/4/12)

*drooling*


----------



## The Village Idiot (29/4/12)

winkle said:


> Projector behind couch
> 
> Needs an arcade machine - otherwise fantastic :icon_cheers:




I see that now that I put my glasses on....... bag is packed, I'm moving in.


----------



## DU99 (29/4/12)

need's a barmaid


----------



## bconnery (29/4/12)

Probably should let some others post so I'm not following on from donburke's effort but anyways...

The previous owners were using it as a granny flat. 
THe Youngs Brewery Ram guards the tv that will be useless when they stop broadcasting analogue altogther. Still got the cricket as of a few months ago anyway...
The fridge could use some attention but I got it for free from someone who got it for free from someone so I'm refusing to spend any money or time on it as it will die the moment I do...
View attachment 54166


Part of the glass collection
View attachment 54167


----------



## bconnery (29/4/12)

and more glasses
View attachment 54168


View attachment 54169


----------



## bconnery (29/4/12)

And some more. Carried that HB stein across Europe in the backpack for a month after Oktoberfest. Bloody heavy things they are...
View attachment 54170


The 'bar' and kitchen part. The cupboard behind holds the everyday drinking glasses
Food prep occuring for a belgian beer tasting, I'll be spamming the what's in the glass threads about that shortly 
View attachment 54171


----------



## DU99 (29/4/12)

another nice one..good selection of drinking ware


----------



## np1962 (29/4/12)

The Village Idiot said:


> Jeeezaloo man all that stuff and no TV WTF......


With a screen and projector there I think that counts as a TV.
First saw those pics on my phone last night and was impressed, on the Laptop now and I am in Awe!
Cheers
Nige


----------



## mikec (29/4/12)

Dear Bastards (if you have a dedicated brew cave, shed, garage, rumpus room with a bar etc, this means you),


You suck.


This is my ferment / storage room:












This is my brewery:
(yeah it needs a clean)







And this is my bar:








Signed,

(Jealous) inner city apartment dweller.


----------



## Fish13 (29/4/12)

so jealous! DB you rock!!

my brewery

and thats it. no stock cabinet as its a fridge and i take up the top shelf. the beer is outside in the bar and thats just a fridge


----------



## Batz (29/4/12)

bconnery said:


> And some more. Carried that HB stein across Europe in the backpack for a month after Oktoberfest. Bloody heavy things they are...
> View attachment 54170
> 
> 
> ...




Looks great, and a collector as well!

batz


----------



## Screwtop (29/4/12)

donburke said:


> had some time between hop additions today so thought i take a few happy snaps
> 
> 
> entrance to the cave, keg cleaning sink to the left, everything else sink to the right
> ...




ena krasi para kaloh!

Screwy


----------



## donburke (30/4/12)

fish13 said:


> so jealous! DB you rock!!
> 
> my brewery
> 
> and thats it. no stock cabinet as its a fridge and i take up the top shelf. the beer is outside in the bar and thats just a fridge



fish13, 

i give you 10 out of 10 for utilising equipment to its full potential, 

f... me if that aint the fullest kettle i have ever seen and no boil over !


----------



## Truman42 (30/4/12)

Not so much my brew cave which is just a garage but heres a photo of my new brew stand. I added the top rails and made a hose rack. Also put rubber matting down on the shelves.
I just hope the rails at the top dont get in my way. Only one way to find out I guess.


----------



## gava (30/4/12)

Built a house about 6months ago and snuck in a brew room 

got the town water plumbed into my rig and a inlet/outlet to tank outside for chilling.


----------



## Fish13 (30/4/12)

donburke said:


> fish13,
> 
> i give you 10 out of 10 for utilising equipment to its full potential,
> 
> f... me if that aint the fullest kettle i have ever seen and no boil over !



yeah but spilt a litre all over the kitchen attaching the hose to the tap


----------



## spog (30/4/12)

bconnery said:


> whoa! that is an impressivie glass collection you lucky bugga....cheers........spog....
> 
> p.s. i hate you  ........cheers again......spog..........Probably should let some others post so I'm not following on from donburke's effort but anyways...
> 
> ...


----------



## donburke (3/5/12)

Screwtop said:


> ena krasi para kaloh!
> 
> Screwy




no krasi file, sorry, just bira ...

when are you coming to sydney ?


----------



## winkle (5/5/12)

The Hogshead-a-rama



Dunno who was dropping XXXX gold around the place but thed brain damage was done by Billy - B's (probably Campbell)


----------



## Yob (5/5/12)

winkle said:


> View attachment 54329



tell me thats a wig :lol:


----------



## cam89brewer (5/5/12)

winkle said:


> The Hogshead-a-rama
> View attachment 54328
> 
> Dunno who was dropping XXXX gold around the place but thed brain damage was done by Billy - B's (probably Campbell)
> View attachment 54329



Pretty impressive!! :beerbang:


----------



## homebrewkid (6/5/12)

thats my setup and all the crap i have to climb over to get to it


----------



## piraterum (8/5/12)

This would be nice, i'm sure you could do it for cheaper tho  


http://www.kegworks.com/brew-cave-walk-in-...or-1472-p175669


----------



## tricache (1/6/12)

Wow! Insanely jealous of some of these Brew Caves! 
I'm in the stage of setting up a brew section to my Man Cave
The Man Cave as it is...and the brewing section will be next to the couch with fridge on the other side. 












(you can actually see my bottles and brew keg boxes ready to go in the corner haha


----------



## Truman42 (1/6/12)

tricache said:


> (you can actually see my bottles and brew keg boxes ready to go in the corner haha




No we cant because your drop box links dont work....or is that because Im at work and IS have blocked it for some stupid reason??


----------



## bum (1/6/12)

Truman said:


> or is that because Im at work and IS have blocked it for some stupid reason??


this


----------



## tricache (1/6/12)

Booo damn work blocking dropbox


----------



## Truman42 (1/6/12)

tricache said:


> Booo damn work blocking dropbox




Yes it was, works fine on my Iphone. Looks good tricache, dont know what your jealous about, I would be happy to have that setup.


----------



## tricache (1/6/12)

Truman said:


> Yes it was, works fine on my Iphone. Looks good tricache, dont know what your jealous about, I would be happy to have that setup.



Once I get the brewing corner up and running (was running it in the laundry much to the wife's disgust) I will be happy (as will the wife) LOL


----------



## warra48 (18/6/12)

Crap, I missed this thread all the way through. Good thread.

Will post my brewery etc tomorrow, cause I'm too deep into my latest AIPA to do it justice today.


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Got my old man's bar and his old Kelvinator on the weekend...thing weighed a TONNE!!!

The layout as it is now, barely looks like a garage anymore!!



All my new glasses with lights in the bar so I can see what I'm doing without smashing everything :lol:



The old Kelvinator...thing is older than me and has had enough beer in it over the years to make David Boon jealous



Me looking pretty stoked to finally have the bar in



My mate and I enjoying the first beer (home brew of course!!)


----------



## Truman42 (9/7/12)

Looks awesome mate, and you look very happy sitting there at your bar...


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Truman said:


> Looks awesome mate, and you look very happy sitting there at your bar...



Thanks! Now I just have to make the decision if I go to kegging if I dare drill a hole in the old fridge to have a beer tap on it or if I just run a beer gun


----------



## JaseH (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> The old Kelvinator...thing is older than me and has had enough beer in it over the years to make David Boon jealous
> View attachment 55666



Love those old Kelvinators! You should give it a bit of TLC and a tidy up, they great in good original condition!


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Frothie said:


> Love those old Kelvinators! You should give it a bit of TLC and a tidy up, they great in good original condition!



I was going to do that...then realised that half the stickers were put on there by my dad (who lost his battle with cancer about 5 years ago) and half of them you can't even get anymore

Adds a bit of character to the fridge and almost like having a beer with the old man too


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> Thanks! Now I just have to make the decision if I go to kegging if I dare drill a hole in the old fridge to have a beer tap on it or if I just run a beer gun



I get great pours with my plastic picnic taps and curly hose from craftbrewer.

Maybe organise a keg bulk buy (last time, kegs were $40 a pop) with craftbrewer.


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I get great pours with my plastic picnic taps and curly hose from craftbrewer.
> 
> Maybe organise a keg bulk buy (last time, kegs were $40 a pop) with craftbrewer.



If you could convince the "boss" of how good this is then you are more than welcome to it LOL she would not be impressed


----------



## glenwal (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> If you could convince the "boss" of how good this is then you are more than welcome to it LOL she would not be impressed



Start leaving your empty bottles everywhere, then when she complains, suggest kegging as a way to solve the problem.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Start leaving your empty bottles everywhere, then when she complains, suggest kegging as a way to solve the problem.



+1 - filling up the hallway linen cupboard did it for me.


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Start leaving your empty bottles everywhere, then when she complains, suggest kegging as a way to solve the problem.






Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> +1 - filling up the hallway linen cupboard did it for me.



Taking notes now guys


----------



## punkin (9/7/12)

Just leave them in the laundry sink so she has to wash them before she can do the washing. Then on bottling day ask her to help you. Explain how it is more than twice as quick if you have one filling and one capping and shaking, labbelling. 



Do double batches so she is squatting on the floor for an hour at a time. B)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/7/12)

sweet posters


----------



## mattyra (9/7/12)

Mine was that I had boxes and boxes of bottles stored inside in the winter for carbing when a weak bottle exploded. She said to me that there must be a better way and I suggested that I could go down the kegging road if she didn't want me to run that risk. All of a sudden I am a good guy for suggesting something that is less risky (not sure on how the other was particularly risky anyway).

Win win for me


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Mattyra said:


> Mine was that I had boxes and boxes of bottles stored inside in the winter for carbing when a weak bottle exploded. She said to me that there must be a better way and I suggested that I could go down the kegging road if she didn't want me to run that risk. All of a sudden I am a good guy for suggesting something that is less risky (not sure on how the other was particularly risky anyway).
> 
> Win win for me



I might sabotage a couple of bottles :lol:


----------



## Yob (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> View attachment 55664



All you need to do now is replace that XXXX bar mat :lol:


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> All you need to do now is replace that XXXX bar mat :lol:



LOL I know, old school as anything!! Anyone dabbled in making their own?


----------



## Clutch (9/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Start leaving your empty bottles everywhere, then when she complains, suggest kegging as a way to solve the problem.






Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> +1 - filling up the hallway linen cupboard did it for me.



You guys are geniuses!I'm about to clean my shed out and paint the floor in preparation for my Sabco... Pics soonish.


----------



## Yob (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> LOL I know, old school as anything!! Anyone dabbled in making their own?



Get chatting to the staff at your local, they often replace theirs and you may be able to get them for nix.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Get chatting to the staff at your local, they often replace theirs and you may be able to get them for nix.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Good idea :icon_cheers:


----------



## Edak (9/7/12)

Glen W said:


> Start leaving your empty bottles everywhere, then when she complains, suggest kegging as a way to solve the problem.



It only took 2 months of having some rinsed bottles in the kitchen to upset the Mrs and for her to ask me to keg...


----------



## MaestroMatt (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> My mate and I enjoying the first beer (home brew of course!!)
> View attachment 55664




I respect any brewer with a sweet Skyrim poster in their bar. I somehow feel like we would get along very nicely indeed.


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

MaestroMatt said:


> I respect any brewer with a sweet Skyrim poster in their bar. I somehow feel like we would get along very nicely indeed.



Fus Ro Beer? :lol:


----------



## mattyra (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> LOL I know, old school as anything!! Anyone dabbled in making their own?



My partner got one made up for me as well as some glasses etched for a tribute our soccer team were having (Winning a few seasons in a row). I think it was fairly expensive but wasn't of good quality. I put it in the washing machine once with the rest of my mats and it didn't survive the journey. The glasses are still pretty good tho.


----------



## Amber Fluid (9/7/12)

I just bought the bits and pieces I needed then accepted the crap I had to put up with shortime from SWMBO. A day or so in the dog house is well worth it imo.

It is easier to be forgiven than to seek permission!!


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> I just bought the bits and pieces I needed then accepted the crap I had to put up with shortime from SWMBO. A day or so in the dog house is well worth it imo.
> 
> It is easier to be forgiven than to seek permission!!



Due to troubling times we have had recently (loss of a child) I am taking it easy with what I'm spending money on but I would usually do the same!

The theory, its easier to heal a bite from a dog then to wait around for it NOT to bite.


----------



## Truman42 (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> Due to troubling times we have had recently (loss of a child) I am taking it easy with what I'm spending money on but I would usually do the same!
> 
> The theory, its easier to heal a bite from a dog then to wait around for it NOT to bite.



Geez mate Im really really sorry to hear that and offer my most heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Truman said:


> Geez mate Im really really sorry to hear that and offer my most heartfelt condolences to you and your family.



Thanks mate, the brewing is actually good therapy and keeps me busy which is good


----------



## Weizguy (9/7/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> +1 - filling up the hallway linen cupboard did it for me.


Great idea for storing all the VB bottles my brother saves for me.
I will stack horizontally and try and take a photo. Prob be able to fill it 2 bottles deep, floor to ceiling.

Was looking at the space under my house (storage area about 5X7 m) with my fiancee yesterday and she sez, "This would be a good brew area and you could put all your bottles and beer and stuff (kegs, I assume) in here. Just need to get the floor concreted". I was flabbergasted. No wonder I adore that girl!

Les


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Was looking at the space under my house (storage area about 5X7 m) with my fiancee yesterday and she sez, "This would be a good brew area and you could put all your bottles and beer and stuff (kegs, I assume) in here. Just need to get the floor concreted". I was flabbergasted. No wonder I adore that girl!



When mine said the same thing about doing up the garage into a Man Cave I had the same reaction...and they wonder why guys don't understand girls LMAO always surprising!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Great idea for storing all the VB bottles my brother saves for me.
> I will stack horizontally and try and take a photo. Prob be able to fill it 2 bottles deep, floor to ceiling.
> 
> Was looking at the space under my house (storage area about 5X7 m) with my fiancee yesterday and she sez, "This would be a good brew area and you could put all your bottles and beer and stuff (kegs, I assume) in here. Just need to get the floor concreted". I was flabbergasted. No wonder I adore that girl!
> ...



She's a keeper.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/12)

@triache - my condolences mate. I've got 3 of my own - one pretty sick on a permanent basis (though not immediately life threatening) - hurts like hell to see 'em like that (SWMBO or kids), I hope you get all the therapy you need in brewing, and you gain the strength to support her in this time of need.

Goomba


----------



## mxd (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> LOL I know, old school as anything!! Anyone dabbled in making their own?




yep, you'll see the pic is eerily similar


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> @triache - my condolences mate. I've got 3 of my own - one pretty sick on a permanent basis (though not immediately life threatening) - hurts like hell to see 'em like that (SWMBO or kids), I hope you get all the therapy you need in brewing, and you gain the strength to support her in this time of need.
> 
> Goomba



Tis a tough time but like I tell her daily we will get there



mxd said:


> yep, you'll see the pic is eerily similar
> 
> View attachment 55693



And you got this where!?!?!


----------



## mxd (9/7/12)

tricache said:


> Tis a tough time but like I tell her daily we will get there
> 
> 
> 
> And you got this where!?!?!



http://www.imagemats.com.au/


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

mxd said:


> http://www.imagemats.com.au/
> 
> View attachment 55695
> 
> View attachment 55694



wahoo!!! thanks mate!!


----------



## hyjak71 (9/7/12)

tricache, my heart goes out to you and yours mate, been through similar situation and wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. Seems like you are in the right head space though, one day at a time and eventually things seem a bit better.
On the other side of the coin, we are now parents to beautiful 19 month old twins and whilst it's crazy some days we wouldn't have it any other way!

+1 on the bottles everywhere, kegging system is on the card for later this year. A half barrel at the back door full of bottles soaking is a 3-4 times a day reminder that kegging is tidier (in the eyes of SWMBO)
Only down side is it will mean walking to shed to get beer.


----------



## punkin (9/7/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> I just bought the bits and pieces I needed then accepted the crap I had to put up with shortime from SWMBO. A day or so in the dog house is well worth it imo.
> 
> It is easier to be forgiven than to seek permission!!



Did the same thing with a 25k Harley a couple of months ago. Can still hear the conversation..

"Well is it *practical*?"

"What do you mean, can i go and cut firewood or do the shopping? No."

"I mean is it a chopper?"

"Yes it's a chopper"

"Does it have a backseat?"

"No. It doesn't have a back seat."



GoldenSilenceForDaysPunkin


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (9/7/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Was looking at the space under my house (storage area about 5X7 m) with my fiancee yesterday and she sez, "This would be a good brew area and you could put all your bottles and beer and stuff (kegs, I assume) in here. Just need to get the floor concreted". I was flabbergasted. No wonder I adore that girl!
> 
> Les



Don't be fooled Les, she just wants all your beer crap out of her sight!!

She will truly see the light when she doesn't trip over all your empties around the house...

Cheers

BDB


----------



## Zwickel (9/7/12)

Howdy Brewers,

nice breweries to see here. 
I didnt post so much lately here on AHB, because weve moved to our new house. After some renovations around the new (old) house, I found time to build my new brewery.

Here some photos of the new playground:





The brewing process is completely computer controlled




left side: capper and counterpressurefiller



the fueling station




Prost/Cheers


----------



## bulp (9/7/12)

German engineering at its finest Zwickel , a thing of beauty.


----------



## Rowy (9/7/12)

Looks fantastic mate! Well done :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (9/7/12)

I repeat.....

 

Fosters sign at the door?

XXXX gold sign on the wall?????

Zwickel.................. Oh dear.

Mate......... thats kinda like living in Islay, building an awsome bar and putting bundy rum signs up

oh dear

Edit....... but....... has great well traveled feel! I get the feeling you were aiming for an aussie beach house?


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/12)

Zwickel said:


> Howdy Brewers,
> 
> nice breweries to see here.
> I didnt post so much lately here on AHB, because weve moved to our new house. After some renovations around the new (old) house, I found time to build my new brewery.
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, so German!




> The brewing process is completely computer controlled
> View attachment 55705


And soooo Zwickel!!



> left side: capper and counterpressurefiller
> View attachment 55706
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to hear from you again, say hi to Mrs Zwickle


----------



## mr_tyreman (9/7/12)

anyone on here?


----------



## Danwood (9/7/12)

That's it....I'm not playing this game !!!

There are man caves in frickin' Somalia that are better than mine !

Things must/will change.... <_<


----------



## kelbygreen (9/7/12)

zwickle how do you turn your pc on and put cds in it when its facing the wall  

Nice job BTW


----------



## cam89brewer (9/7/12)

Font's and taps are unreal !! :super:


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/12)

kelbygreen said:


> zwickle how do you turn your pc on and put cds in it when its facing the wall
> 
> Nice job BTW



You didn't notice the castors :lol: 

Screwy


----------



## rotten (9/7/12)

It's not like some others here but it's mine. I tiled a few weeks ago. Plans are to have the brewery plumbed up the back behind the bar, line the walls and have some shelving etc. (I don't think I posted it yet?)


----------



## tricache (9/7/12)

Love the old rustic feel bar, reminds me of out west  and you had me at "Free Beer" haha


----------



## Zwickel (9/7/12)

Thanks a lot brewers, for the compliments,



Tony said:


> Fosters sign at the door?
> 
> XXXX gold sign on the wall?????
> 
> ...



Tony, Ive seen Aussiehomebrewer with Bitburger signs on the wall  




Screwtop said:


> Nice to hear from you again, say hi to Mrs Zwickle



Screwy, Gudrun says thanks a lot and greetings to your better half as well.



kelbygreen said:


> zwickle how do you turn your pc on and put cds in it when its facing the wall



this computer is dedicated to brewing only. When I turn on the main switch, the computer goes on.

The computer has also a connection via WLAN to Internet and other computers in the house, so I dont need any access to CD-Player or something else.

Cheers


----------



## black_labb (9/7/12)

mr_tyreman said:


> anyone on here?



they are keggles for brewing aussie lagers. Let me guess, carlton draught on the left, VB in the middle and extra dry on the right, or is that a pure blonde...


----------



## chunckious (10/7/12)

Your a funny carnte Blackie....Hehe


----------



## mattyra (10/7/12)

black_labb said:


> they are keggles for brewing aussie lagers. Let me guess, carlton draught on the left, VB in the middle and extra dry on the right, or is that a pure blonde...



Was thinking the same thing. Was about to say that VB are asking for there brewery back


----------



## brad81 (10/7/12)

Fixed it for you


----------



## Malted (10/7/12)

Tony said:


> Fosters sign at the door?
> 
> XXXX gold sign on the wall?????
> 
> Zwickel.................. Oh dear.



I think it quite clever really. Sort of like passive security or a talisman of sorts. Protect the excellent beers inside from those who might guzzle it by frightening them away. Scarecrow in a cornfield, fosters sign on a brewhouse = same same. 

:lol:


----------



## mr_tyreman (10/7/12)

brad81 said:


> Fixed it for you



fukn hilarious....cheers


----------



## Zwickel (11/7/12)

Tony said:


> Fosters sign at the door?
> 
> XXXX gold sign on the wall?????
> 
> Zwickel.................. Oh dear.


----------



## Amber Fluid (11/7/12)

Wow Batz has gone international with his brewery. That's pretty cool.


----------



## brad81 (17/7/12)

brad81 said:


> Fixed it for you



Whoo hoo! Made the Misc Pics on OCAU 

http://www.overclockers.com.au/news.php?id=1040884


----------



## Clutch (21/7/12)

Well, after a lot of running around today, she's finally in my shed.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/7/12)

Those Grolsch bottles look familiar. 

Goomba


----------



## keifer33 (21/7/12)

Nice Clutch! That sabco looks brilliant and with all those empty cubes and fridges you better get brewing.


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/12)

Clutch said:


> Well, after a lot of running around today, she's finally in my shed.




Barsteward!!!!!!!!! How do you keep a shed so neat!

Screwy


----------



## Clutch (21/7/12)

The trick is to spend all day cleaning it and going to the tip before taking the photo. ^_^


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/12)

Clutch said:


> The trick is to spend all day cleaning it and going to the tip before taking the photo. ^_^




Shit I'd need a week and a strong will haha!

Screwy


----------



## Smokomark (21/7/12)

Screwtop said:


> Shit I'd need a week and a strong will haha!
> 
> Screwy




I could spend a month and not even come close.


----------



## kelbygreen (21/7/12)

lol I would need a semi to clean mine. I gave up a while ago


----------



## Wal05 (13/8/12)

I probably wouldn't call it a cave - more like an open air brewing area. Given that I am a simple kit brewer I don't need a lot of gear or space. It is much more enjoyable doing it outside than indoors.


Here is a rough sink I plumbed out the back of the shed.





Yesterday's brewing effort - gotta love the Queensland winter !!! :icon_cheers: 







Then it's off to the fermenting fridge for a couple of weeks of climate control.







While I kick back with a home brew and enjoy some sport (which unfortunately was the bloody olympics yesterday). :icon_chickcheers: :icon_drunk: 






And of course, we all need a brewing assistant.....








I know it's not very exciting compared to some other examples shown but it keeps me in beer :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (13/8/12)

hay Wal... for a more consistent temp between the 2 FV's in that fridge, you could move your sensor between the two fv's so that its kind of touching both.

You know averages and all that... Ive been meaning to install a fan in my fridge for... well... about a year now  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Truman42 (13/8/12)

@Wal05..mate what are you talking about? Its always exciting when its a brew area, cave or otherwise. I know I'm envious that I cant brew outside like you can.

Good one. Great brewing assistant too. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wal05 (13/8/12)

iamozziyob said:


> hay Wal... for a more consistent temp between the 2 FV's in that fridge, you could move your sensor between the two fv's so that its kind of touching both.
> 
> You know averages and all that... Ive been meaning to install a fan in my fridge for... well... about a year now
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Good idea - I might just do that when I get home tonight. 



Truman said:


> @Wal05..mate what are you talking about? Its always exciting when its a brew area, cave or otherwise. I know I'm envious that I cant brew outside like you can.
> 
> Good one. Great brewing assistant too. :icon_cheers:



Yeah it's pretty good outside - get to play with the kids at the same time!!!

Sometimes I could give the assistant away though


----------



## booargy (13/8/12)

Wal05 said:


> Sometimes I could give the assistant away though


Your local chinese take away will take him off your hands.


----------



## Byran (13/8/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> My 'water treatment center' and hoses....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** mate your setup is tight!


----------



## labels (20/9/12)

Every home brewery needs a bar in the garage. This one took about 12 months working weekends. It is my interpretation of a 1920's American style Art Deco bar - technically a speakeasy as it was prohibition days for them in the 20's


----------



## sama (20/9/12)

nice bar... hotdogs and a side of fries with ketchup wouldn't be ouuta place there


----------



## sp0rk (20/9/12)

that is farkin amazing labels
though you need to ditch the Gordons and get something nicer like Tanqueray or Bombay Sapphire (Tanqueray 10 if you've got the funds)


----------



## razz (20/9/12)

labels said:


> Every home brewery needs a bar in the garage. This one took about 12 months working weekends. It is my interpretation of a 1920's American style Art Deco bar - technically a speakeasy as it was prohibition days for them in the 20's


 :super:


----------



## labels (20/9/12)

sp0rk said:


> that is farkin amazing labels
> though you need to ditch the Gordons and get something nicer like Tanqueray or Bombay Sapphire (Tanqueray 10 if you've got the funds)



The spirits are for the non beer drinkers, I hardly touch them so expensive stuff is money wasted.

Forgot to mention, the door at the back of the photo leads to a fully tiled bathroom, lucky to get a stack of tiles cheap and Grays online got me curved glass shower unit which is just showing off really.


----------



## mwd (20/9/12)

That bar would put some hotel's bars to shame. Fantastic well done epic.


----------



## Phoney (20/9/12)

Sexiest bar on AHB award now goes to labels.


----------



## Doubleplugga (20/9/12)

Hands down labels..... that place is ******* awesome!! I would love to be there now sipping a nice home brewed beverage


----------



## Acasta (20/9/12)

labels said:


> Every home brewery needs a bar in the garage. This one took about 12 months working weekends. It is my interpretation of a 1920's American style Art Deco bar - technically a speakeasy as it was prohibition days for them in the 20's


8 stools? You got alot of mates. haha


----------



## Doubleplugga (20/9/12)

Nah.... he just wants lots of AHBers to rock up :beer:


----------



## labels (20/9/12)

cats75 said:


> Hands down labels..... that place is ******* awesome!! I would love to be there now sipping a nice home brewed beverage



Always plenty of that happening, got 3 x 50L on the ferment at the moment, a US style lager, a Bohemian lager and a non-aligned to any particular country lager - International you might say


----------



## labels (20/9/12)

cats75 said:


> Nah.... he just wants lots of AHBers to rock up :beer:



AHB'ers always welcome but you've got along drive to get here


----------



## rotten (20/9/12)

That can be arranged :lol:


----------



## Doubleplugga (20/9/12)

it's not that far north of Adelaide, if I am ever driving through that way I will be stopping! I just want to sit at your bar for a beer labels, geez, I have some work to do on mine.


----------



## citizensnips (21/9/12)

this thread is absolutely off its tits


----------



## Malted (21/9/12)

I am jealous of the fine looking brewing assistants that have been posted in this thread and other threads, so I started a new thread:

Brew Dogs: show us your brewers assistant LINK


----------



## Phoney (21/9/12)

labels said:


> AHB'ers always welcome but you've got along drive to get here



You can be expecting a mini bus full of thirsty brewers turning up at your house anyday now. :lol:


----------



## DU99 (22/9/12)




----------



## bruce86 (12/10/12)

This is not exactly my Brew cave but figured this is as good of a place to post it instead on a new thread. We had some down time at work so i built this bar to sell (it may be gone already ) 






The actual bar top has been sealed with a cabinet makers wax and the rest sealed with a water based clear coat.
Oh and it was built from *Old Pallets* destined for the tip and fire pits :beerbang:


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/10/12)

Great looking bar there Bruce. Good to see recycling at hand aswell. I have some old Oak staves that were used for winemaking that I will one day turn into a bar top. This has spurred a bit of motivation


----------



## Phoney (12/10/12)

Yep, beautiful looking timber there bruce, it's a shame you're located on the other side of the country otherwise I would be hitting you up for a bar build for me


----------



## bruce86 (12/10/12)

Glad to have helped spur the creativity Pokol!
And Phoney feel free to fly me and the family over for a working holiday 
The timber turned out amazing colour and held together surprisingly well for such weathered material. It was a mission though to keep twists out of it and it shows in some joins but that is ok it sort of adds to the feel of it. there are nail holes all through it as every single piece came from a pallet but it all adds character. I have already started sourcing more pallets in order to do more of this stuff at work. 
Thanks for the great feedback guys.
cheers Bruce


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (12/10/12)

Bruce that bar would look great at my place . 

It's come out amazing 

Good job


----------



## Yob (14/10/12)

stirling effort, tis to drool on indeed..

Here I am happy as a pig in shit that Ive just today got the Net in the Brewcave... no bar as yet but that thing is inspirational.. Im really shit with timber though so when I do get to making one dont expect it to look that nice <_< top effort indeed

Nice looking workspace too there mate.. I get a bit misty for a big shed :lol:


----------



## Truman42 (19/11/12)

Well after a few months off from brewing to move house Im finally moved in and setup my new brew cave on the weekend.
Ive gone from a single garage to a double garage so shit loads of room for brewing.

I just need to slot my kegerator in there somewhere and Im good to go. Looking forward to getting some brews done before xmas. :beer:


----------



## bullsneck (19/11/12)

Nice work there Truman. I am envious of your garage. I all have here is a tiny balcony and a wardrobe full of grain! I'd love a garage. Perhaps I'll move...

ps - :icon_offtopic: how did your Epic clone turn out?


----------



## Truman42 (19/11/12)

bullsneck said:


> Nice work there Truman. I am envious of your garage. I all have here is a tiny balcony and a wardrobe full of grain! I'd love a garage. Perhaps I'll move...
> 
> ps - :icon_offtopic: how did your Epic clone turn out?



Yeh not bad at all. It was my first ever beer put into a keg and force carbed. Maybe just a tad to bitter, but still I enjoyed drinking it. Im thinking of doing the single hop IPA from the recipe in beer and brewer magazine. I think its from the brewer at Seven sheds.


----------



## Bribie G (19/11/12)

Yeah, tell me about moving house  

Finally got everything just-so. Not as flash as many setups but this double garage is just made for a pocket BIAB brewhouse - in its own little alcove with 2 power points. God has arranged for the inspection hatch to be right where I need it for the skyhook pulley. 




A neat feature is the drive-through garage with remote door at front but a roller door at the back which opens out onto the proposed beer and curry garden. SWMBO's art bench is crying out to be converted to a serving counter / bar - she has already been well bribed with a new kitchen fridge so I now have a dedicated hop / yeast / frozen curry ingredients fridge just off to one side. 







I've also solved my mill glitches, the new high torque drill and the "pirate walk the plank" setting for the Marga is great, the goods just fall down into the bowl and a quick clean up afterwards.


----------



## mikec (19/11/12)

Those Bunnings shelves are the shiz, are they not?


----------



## krisisdog (19/11/12)

Under the stairs. Yes its a mess, and yes only kits n bits currently.











And the bar I bought for cheap. (pics from ad)
Kinda stuck for room atm, so its just sitting off to the side wall under the stairs as well.
Considering sanding back the pine panels and staining them? Unsure how I'd go about sanding the joins tho.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/11/12)




----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/11/12)

No man cave is complete without some disruption to the neighbours. :super:


----------



## mikec (19/11/12)

Very cool Black Devil.
You're single then?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/11/12)

mikec said:


> Very cool Black Devil.
> You're single then?




Married, but swmbo is a bit of a party girrrrl :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## adraine (19/11/12)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Married, but swmbo is a bit of a party girrrrl :icon_chickcheers: .




Any sisters?


----------



## jaypes (19/11/12)

mikec said:


> Very cool Black Devil.
> You're single then?


Aren't all chicks into Acca Dacca?


----------



## Batz (19/11/12)

Bribie G said:


> Yeah, tell me about moving house
> 
> Finally got everything just-so. Not as flash as many setups but this double garage is just made for a pocket BIAB brewhouse - in its own little alcove with 2 power points. God has arranged for the inspection hatch to be right where I need it for the skyhook pulley.
> 
> ...




Looks good Mike, nice to see a Batz Brewery sticker there as well. I hope to have a beer there in the near future. :beer:


----------



## rob2263 (19/11/12)

Thought I would share some pics of my mancave come brewcave.

I still have a few things to do like making a cupboard which will house a bin under the sink and render the concrete at the bases of the colums. 

It has been a fun project and very rewarding. 

This was all built by myself with a little help from the neighbour and brother here and there.


----------



## soundawake (19/11/12)

Now THATS a brew cave. Fine work. Fine work indeed. Kudos.


----------



## rob2263 (19/11/12)

soundawake said:


> Now THATS a brew cave. Fine work. Fine work indeed. Kudos.



Cheers


----------



## fletcher (19/11/12)

f*ck me, i need to get me a man cave brew space. some of these have been amazing


----------



## punkin (20/11/12)

Where's the urinal?


Looks a great space alright







NeedsAPissTroughPunkin


----------



## rob2263 (20/11/12)

punkin said:


> Where's the urinal?
> 
> 
> Looks a great space alright
> ...




Around the back of the garden lol


----------



## hbnath (20/11/12)

Hey Rob i'm intrigued by the shape of your pizza oven. I have plans for one but it is the dome/igloo shape you commonly see. Yours looks like a lot simpler shape to construct. How did the build go? But most importantly...how well does it cook?


----------



## Malted (20/11/12)

punkin said:


> NeedsAPissTroughPunkin



CantYouSeethePotentialForTheSink?


----------



## robbo5253 (20/11/12)

I thought the drip tray was dual purpose, you could kill 2 birds with 1 stone!


----------



## shaunous (20/11/12)

rob2263 said:


> Cheers



Big Kudos man, Im about to move out onto some property and the Mrs is harping on about wanting a wood fired pizza oven, the same style as yours. Did you just build it yourself from plans found on the net, or was it a pre-built purchase.

Shaun...


----------



## rob2263 (20/11/12)

Built everything by myself including the polished concrete benchtop with broken glass scattered through it.


----------



## Yob (24/12/12)

_*FINALLY!!!!*_ 

Decent depth of sound coming out of the brew cave :beerbang: 

Im on a mission to have the 'final' setup and things moved about within the next week or so.






ed: helps to attach the photo


----------



## Amber Fluid (24/12/12)

The Yamaha sign rocks Yob!! :beerbang: 

No doubt with a decent amp that will put out a nice tune though.


----------



## m3taL (29/12/12)

Truman said:


> My wife decided to come and sit in the brew cave and play on her Iphone because she was bored. I said to her, "Why are you bored honey, don't you have a hobby?"
> She replied, no she didnt have any, and I said, yes do honey, your hobby is nagging??
> 
> Needless to say Im probably going to be sleeping in my brew cave tonight..




Bit OFF TOPIC however!!

My wife Got a bit naggy as my "New Hobby" is A: Messy, B: Smelly, C: Making me drink too much......

So i went to my mates yesterday and asked if i could borrow his Golf clubs..... He abliged and i walked through the door with them stating i picked them up at a garage sale and im going to join her brother and dad every weekend and wednesday night playing golf... as my beer hobby isnt working out well with her......


might do a brew on monday and see if she nags  cos im not that keen on golf!

Loving the caves.... im slowly converting my garage got the bench and fridge in there..... just need a couple of CUB kegs and few other bits n pieces and i'll be on the way to AG!!


----------



## Batz (30/12/12)

The Bat Cave


----------



## winkle (30/12/12)

Batz said:


> The Bat Cave
> 
> 
> View attachment 59639
> ...



Look better with me in it


----------



## Batz (30/12/12)

There ya go !

Less than two weeks and you'll be back leaning on the bar again anyway


----------



## Yob (30/12/12)

2 glasses each? Noice..  


Choice space too Batz.. does the pool tabe see much action?


----------



## Yob (3/11/13)

Continuing upgrades to the Brew Cave




Old




New Rear wall nicely built for free by the builders next door... total cost $40 for the sheet to clad it and the brackets for the shelf

:beerbang:


----------



## MastersBrewery (3/11/13)

can't even get into my garage atm


----------



## dicko (3/11/13)

Looks like the termites have had a little nibble at some time or other on the roof timbers in the bottom pic, Yob


----------



## Lodan (3/11/13)

Good improvement, Yob!


----------



## thebigtwist (3/11/13)




----------



## Lodan (3/11/13)

Very neat


----------



## thebigtwist (3/11/13)

Unit living Gota do what ya Gota do


----------



## Lodan (3/11/13)

The plus on unit is that smaller space enforces more efficient use of space!


----------



## Northside Novice (3/11/13)

Single garage when we bought the joint but been a brewery since we moved in 4 years ago ! 
Got the house ale on the boil with assistant keeping a close eye on the recipe


----------



## WarmBeer (3/11/13)

northside novice said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Single garage when we bought the joint but been a brewery since we moved in 4 years ago !
> Got the house ale on the boil with assistant keeping a close eye on the recipe


I love the invisible mash-tun...


----------



## Yob (3/11/13)

and half of it on the fridge? looks like that was an impressive boil over


----------



## Northside Novice (3/11/13)

Yes invisible tuns are great


Saves time cleaning up 

Boil over ? What boil over ....


----------



## Yob (3/11/13)

side of that fridge looks like it's covered in stout :lol:


----------



## Northside Novice (3/11/13)

Gets hot n sticky up here mate , sometimes even in the brewery


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/13)

Some of you blokes have obviously pumped a lot of time, money and effort into your setups and should be proud.

So here's my setup for contrast.


----------



## tricache (4/11/13)

I wish I had a garage that big!


----------



## nu_brew (4/11/13)

I wish I had a garage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nu_brew (4/11/13)

Deleted double posting


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/13)

tricache said:


> I wish I had a garage that big!


Oh, its grand.

Just out of sight on the left there's a en-suite also. 

Which is to say, a room with boxes of tiles, various taps and fixtures sitting in piles and a toilet you flush with a bucket.


----------



## Truman42 (4/11/13)

Your assistant looks like he's had a few. His head is all blurry..


----------



## fcmcg (4/11/13)

Here is the man cave ...
She is a bit messy but she makes good beer ( so I reckon lol )
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (4/11/13)

Here is the man cave ...
She is a bit messy but she makes good beer ( so I reckon lol )
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## professional_drunk (4/11/13)

I'd put up pictures of my cave, but it would be pictures of my apartment 

Btw this thread is pretty useful. SWMBO was getting worried that I was going overboard with brewing. Then I showed her pictures of your work and that put things into perspective.


----------



## Matty3450 (4/11/13)

Corner of my shed room for plenty kegs


----------



## shaunous (4/11/13)

Upside Down, Upside Down...


----------



## Matty3450 (4/11/13)

Yeah sorry about all the upside down pictures


----------



## GavinO (6/11/13)

Unassuming 8m x 7m colourbond shed up in backyard, but inside is my mancave. Couple of couches, potbelly heater, reverse cycle a/c, 46in LCD + 5.1 surround, additional 22in LCD on swivel mount for outdoor viewing, beer fridge and Liebherr kegerator (modded with twin font, perlick taps and font fan). Bonus views to Mount Baw Baw out the roller door.


----------



## WarmBeer (6/11/13)

Matty3450 said:


> Corner of my shed room for plenty kegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn your ipad the other way round before you post it.


----------



## citizensnips (7/11/13)

Thats a cave you can set your watch to, nice work Gav


----------



## dubbadan (7/11/13)

Unassuming 8m x 7m colourbond shed up in backyard, but inside is my mancave. Couple of couches, potbelly heater, reverse cycle a/c, 46in LCD + 5.1 surround, additional 22in LCD on swivel mount for outdoor viewing, beer fridge and Liebherr kegerator (modded with twin font, perlick taps and font fan). Bonus views to Mount Baw Baw out the roller door.

No effin way! Love the potbelly & couches. Check out the size of MY appendage (unzips, anaconda slams to the floor):


----------



## Tilt (7/11/13)

GavinO said:


> Unassuming 8m x 7m colourbond shed up in backyard, but inside is my mancave. Couple of couches, potbelly heater, reverse cycle a/c, 46in LCD + 5.1 surround, additional 22in LCD on swivel mount for outdoor viewing, beer fridge and Liebherr kegerator (modded with twin font, perlick taps and font fan). Bonus views to Mount Baw Baw out the roller door.


I'm blown away by this. What a set up!
But I do have one question - if this is the shed.... where do you make a mess and leave shit out and pull things apart then never put them together again?


----------



## jaypes (7/11/13)

Fosters Lager GavinO?

Ye gods!


----------



## GavinO (7/11/13)

Tilt, what you can't quite see in the pics is a corner of the shed has been built in as a separate room to house tools, lawn mower, brewing gear, etc all nicely hidden out of view. Now as for the Fosters sign jaypes, it's a corflute chalkboard (yes eBay) used to mark off how many beers I've drank from the kegs. Things get a bit messy (read forgetful) up in the shed from time to time. Thanks for the kind comments, the mancave is a much loved and well used part of our home. Cheers


----------



## Tilt (7/11/13)

Mate - that even more awesome - you've got a shed inside the shed. 
My little 3x5m wooden lean to full to the brim with priceless junk and brewing gear is a pale comparison. Love it to bits tho


----------



## djar007 (7/11/13)

Nice dubbadan, extinguisher for added safety. What is the plumbing on the wall? Cant quite make it out.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (7/11/13)

GavinO said:


> Unassuming 8m x 7m colourbond shed up in backyard, but inside is my mancave. Couple of couches, potbelly heater, reverse cycle a/c, 46in LCD + 5.1 surround, additional 22in LCD on swivel mount for outdoor viewing, beer fridge and Liebherr kegerator (modded with twin font, perlick taps and font fan). Bonus views to Mount Baw Baw out the roller door.


How does the split system go in your shed mate?


----------



## GavinO (7/11/13)

Gav80 said:


> How does the split system go in your shed mate?


Heating works pretty good even in a Vic winter, although not used much coz the potbelly gets a fair workout. Cooling struggles a bit on +35c days due to lack of insulation (still on the 'to do' list). That said, even on a scorcher with a/c on and doors shut it's reasonably comfortable - plus there's beers on tap close by. Cheers


----------



## Judanero (8/11/13)

Certainly not as impressive as some of the previous brew caves, but it keeps the brewing stuff (mostly) out of the house... "happy wife happy life" definitely rings true!






Edit-How do you get your pics to post right way up not sideways?
NB-Figured it out.


----------



## Yob (8/11/13)

How do you get the wort out of that bag? It looks to be canvas...


----------



## Kingy (8/11/13)

My 2nd home


----------



## Judanero (8/11/13)

Yob said:


> How do you get the wort out of that bag? It looks to be canvas...


The hop sock hanging? If so it's from cb (jumbo hop sock)


----------



## punkin (8/11/13)

Suspect he's talking about the vinyl punching bag.


----------



## Bridges (8/11/13)

So Kingy unicycles and beer, a good combination?


----------



## Judanero (8/11/13)

punkin said:


> Suspect he's talking about the vinyl punching bag.


Ohhh, I must have been having a slow day!


----------



## bum (8/11/13)

Nah, he's probably talking about that STANK looking hop sock as you assumed initially.

You know, the one that looks like a potato sack.


----------



## Judanero (8/11/13)

bum said:


> Nah, he's probably talking about that STANK looking hop sock as you assumed initially.
> 
> You know, the one that looks like a potato sack.


Once I've used it I give it a fair scrub under hot running water, can't say I've noticed any off flavours so far..

Are you suggesting there should be an additional step to the cleaning routine? Diluted bleach or the like?


----------



## Northside Novice (8/11/13)

How stank is your hop sock ? Sounds like a new thread 
Have seen a champion brewers sock once ... Hehe
Yours looks relatively clean


----------



## shaunous (8/11/13)

GavinO said:


> Unassuming 8m x 7m colourbond shed up in backyard, but inside is my mancave. Couple of couches, potbelly heater, reverse cycle a/c, 46in LCD + 5.1 surround, additional 22in LCD on swivel mount for outdoor viewing, beer fridge and Liebherr kegerator (modded with twin font, perlick taps and font fan). Bonus views to Mount Baw Baw out the roller door.


Very tidy Gav, I like a man with a clean shed/workshop, nuttin worse then shit absolutely everywhere. So one TV not enough 

Are they bricks that are painted behind ya potbelly, or some aftificial type heat thang.
I got me an original pot belly, care of an empty farm house that was being demolished, when im up an able again its gotta make its way into my new shed.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/11/13)

Judanero said:


> Once I've used it I give it a fair scrub under hot running water, can't say I've noticed any off flavours so far..
> 
> Are you suggesting there should be an additional step to the cleaning routine? Diluted bleach or the like?


He does a 3rd anal bleaching step.


----------



## Northside Novice (8/11/13)

So fresh and so clean 
How clean is our bum hehe


----------



## Yob (8/11/13)

Judanero said:


> Once I've used it I give it a fair scrub under hot running water, can't say I've noticed any off flavours so far..
> 
> Are you suggesting there should be an additional step to the cleaning routine? Diluted bleach or the like?


Boiling it in perc will make it new


----------



## Pickaxe (8/11/13)

The single most inspiring thread on ahb.
Hats off to all the ingenuity, workmanship, dedication and ******* style you boys show. My brew cave is a cupboard under the stairs, half my kitchen pantry and my bathtub/laundry sink. Not worth photographing. 
If I ever get anything half way toward something of these setups, I will live many happy years on this earth. When me and the missus buy, im gonna have to buy a place that can handle some serious man space. At least she agrees a bar in a house is a good idea.

Im Wayne AND Garth not worthy. 

pickaxe


----------



## jyo (9/11/13)

Pickaxe said:


> My brew cave is a cupboard under the stairs,


Do you own a wand?


----------



## Cocko (9/11/13)

jyo said:


> Do you own a wand?


Surely a Giant man with a beard will come to collect him soon?

Dont worry, the wand will choose.....


----------



## Pickaxe (9/11/13)

Hahaha! If it's a big bearded pedophile he's going to be disappointed with a 35 yr old kid. Wish my cupboard under the stairs could match that ******* hobbits brew hole. 

pickaxe


----------



## bum (9/11/13)

jyo said:


> Do you own a wand?


Was expecting a Truman joke.


----------



## Pickaxe (9/11/13)

All the talk of wands, better not be bearded Dennis Ferguson coming for me. My wand says no. 


pickaxe


----------



## Cocko (9/11/13)

HOLD MY WAND!

I need to attend to Hemione..... B)

Look left.


----------



## GavinO (9/11/13)

shaunous said:


> Very tidy Gav, I like a man with a clean shed/workshop, nuttin worse then shit absolutely everywhere. So one TV not enough
> 
> Are they bricks that are painted behind ya potbelly, or some aftificial type heat thang.
> I got me an original pot belly, care of an empty farm house that was being demolished, when im up an able again its gotta make its way into my new shed.


Yea, just some crappy old bricks that I threw a coat of paint on - not pretty but does the job. And no, one tv is not enough! Another pic from yesty, gotta love Vic weather in springtime - 30c one day then got the potbelly going the next...


----------



## billygoat (9/11/13)

Here are some pictures of the Goat Cave.


----------



## Yob (9/11/13)

Niiice.. Come a long way from that patch of dirt not long ago..

Tip top


----------



## shaunous (9/11/13)

Classy Goat, classy. You'd be busy on the feather duster Yeh?


----------



## billygoat (9/11/13)

Yob said:


> Niiice.. Come a long way from that patch of dirt not long ago..
> 
> Tip top


Which patch of dirt ?????


----------



## slcmorro (9/11/13)

I can attest... Billygoats brew cave is astonishing. I've been lucky enough to have a beverage or two out there. Magical place


----------



## billygoat (9/11/13)

slcmorro said:


> I can attest... Billygoats brew cave is astonishing. I've been lucky enough to have a beverage or two out there. Magical place


You had more than two!


----------



## shaunous (9/11/13)

billygoat said:


> You had more than two!


Ok spill it, what did he do to your cat behind the shrubs.


----------



## slcmorro (9/11/13)

I *may* have had several of your DIIPA... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Yob (9/11/13)

Wasn't it built not long ago? Maybe I'm thinking of one of the other BAD brewers..??


----------



## billygoat (9/11/13)

Yob said:


> Wasn't it built not long ago? Maybe I'm thinking of one of the other BAD brewers..??


You must be.
Also, I'm from BAR.


----------



## Yob (9/11/13)

Districts... regional... BAD.. BAR..

Im easily confused..  :blink: 

I need a beer h34r:


----------



## Camo6 (9/11/13)

Feel a bit embarrassed posting pics of my lil brewery after some of the mind boggling brew caves in this thread.
But here she is:

Single Cell Brewing




A bit tight for space but the shed's under a carport which I intend to brace and clad. It'll have a roller door at one end for the brewrig and I've got enough coolroom panelling to make the other end a walk-in fermentation chamber. That should leave enough room in the middle for a bar and a workbench. Good thing is it used to cover a live-in caravan and has power, water and even sewage outlets.



And though it may not be on par with some of the brew Meccas displayed here, how many can boast they have a brewday butler who seems to know me better than I know myself: "IPA or Single Malt, sir?" "Why Jeeves, I believe I'll have both."


----------



## djar007 (9/11/13)

Jeeves is awesome. He looks so friendly. How could you say no to that face.


----------



## Camo6 (9/11/13)

He's also a dead ringer for an old boss. Let me just say when the brewing gets ugly, Jeeves cops the brunt of it.


----------



## Yob (9/11/13)

I see you have 4 taps.. Let me know when you need a hand building the Brew palace


----------



## shaunous (9/11/13)

Looks sexy enough to me Camo. Jeeves is a great addition, that man looks awesome.


----------



## Camo6 (9/11/13)

Yob said:


> I see you have 4 taps.. Let me know when you need a hand building the Brew palace


Therein lies my drinking problem: four taps, two hands, one mouth. The math just don't cut it but I'm trying stay on top of it the best I can. ;-)


----------



## goomboogo (9/11/13)

Your butler is John Howard.


----------



## Judanero (9/11/13)

Or the bartender "Lloyd" in The Shining


----------



## Pickaxe (10/11/13)

You've always been here, sir.

pickaxe


----------



## Mattress (10/11/13)

Finally got my brewery sorted.
My house has two sheds, one was my workshop and brewery, the other used for storage
Got a third shed for all the storage crap, set up the storage shed as a brewery and I have my workshop back


----------



## dubbadan (20/11/13)

Nice dubbadan, extinguisher for added safety. What is the plumbing on the wall? Cant quite make it out.

There's a water line and behind that is part of the mash recirc system. Its hard to see in the pic but behind the middle vessel is a small pot which is the heat exchanger for the HERMS.


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

Tidy lil' setup you got there Mattress...


----------



## dubbadan (20/11/13)

Finally got my brewery sorted.
My house has two sheds, one was my workshop and brewery, the other used for storage
Got a third shed for all the storage crap, set up the storage shed as a brewery and I have my workshop back

Exactly what I want to do. My brewery/workshop is much to crowded.


----------



## dubbadan (20/11/13)

Finally got my brewery sorted.
My house has two sheds, one was my workshop and brewery, the other used for storage
Got a third shed for all the storage crap, set up the storage shed as a brewery and I have my workshop back

Exactly what I want to do. My brewery/workshop is much to crowded.


----------



## dubbadan (20/11/13)

Finally got my brewery sorted.
My house has two sheds, one was my workshop and brewery, the other used for storage
Got a third shed for all the storage crap, set up the storage shed as a brewery and I have my workshop back

Exactly what I want to do. My brewery/workshop is much to crowded.


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

Got your point the 1st and 2nd time Dubbadan, 3rd was overkill


----------



## dubbadan (20/11/13)

My house has two sheds, one was my workshop and brewery, the other used for storage
Got a third shed for all the storage crap, set up the storage shed as a brewery and I have my workshop back


----------



## dubbadan (20/11/13)

This bloody phone...


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

As I say, 'Right arm, left shoulder', meaning throw the fukin thing over your back and don't look back.


----------



## acarey (20/11/13)

Bah! All you guys with all your fanciness! I have the smallest brew cave in the world! Used to be a toilet off my laundry. Just enough room for the kegerator and the cats litter box....

Guess it still is a toilet come to think of it... 





Currently in negotiations with SWMBO for a workshop to be built in the back yard.


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

If I had to deal with 'SWMBO' with all my decisions I'd still be single. Lucky my 'SWMBO' is a piss guzzling kraut.


----------



## dubbadan (21/11/13)

If I had to deal with 'SWMBO' with all my decisions I'd still be single. Lucky my 'SWMBO' is a piss guzzling kraut.
Lucky you are indeed.


----------



## shaunous (21/11/13)

She nagged at me this morning to finish the Reno on the kitchen, told her I had to keg the cider first, she agree'd that was more important


----------



## breakbeer (22/12/13)

So, I got evicted from the laundry area a couple of weeks ago & was told I had to move all my brewing gear into the garage. At first I was pissed off but after cleaning out the new space I'm pretty stoked with the result...

I managed to convince her to keep the kegerator & hop freezer inside though!

Before



After


----------



## lukiferj (22/12/13)

breakbeer said:


> So, I got evicted from the laundry area a couple of weeks ago & was told I had to move all my brewing gear into the garage. At first I was pissed off but after cleaning out the new space I'm pretty stoked with the result...
> 
> I managed to convince her to keep the kegerator & hop freezer inside though!
> 
> ...



Looks great! I would have been angling for the garage over the laundry from day one!


----------



## keifer33 (22/12/13)

How big was your laundry


----------



## breakbeer (22/12/13)

It's a massive laundry, which is why I got away with it for so long. Have a 10 week old boy now, so laundry space is suddenly at a premium

Only reason I'm spewing is coz there's no access to water in the garage so I'll have to fill cubes & carry them over. Then there's the clean up, haven't even started thinking about how to do that efficiently


----------



## lukiferj (22/12/13)

Plumber could fix that


----------



## jyo (22/12/13)

Mattress, I don't know why, but your 'grain cupboard' makes me want to go to Kmart and try on jeans.


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

Well, the possum wars continue.. Ive had at least one possum in the roof of the cave ever since we moved in, after having the roof replaced Ive been trying to out the bastard and I think Im slowly winning the war.. I clad the eaves not long back in an effort to narrow it's ins and outs, I then had chicken wire on the other side (see photo what is now the CF Sheet) but the little bastard made short work of that.. so Ive pulled the wire down and replaced it with CF Sheeting and then screwed up a barrier between the rafters..

will see tonight if my efforts have made an impact and forced the bastard to find a new home h34r:


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/1/14)

Atleast you didn't kick the little bugger out in the middle of winter.


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

the score so far is.. Possum2 / Yob 0

this fight has been going a while and this is my most serious attempt at keeping it out of the roof space. I might consider making it a box up in the corner so as not to completely un home the poor little begger 

Besides, I rekon the bub would like a live in Possum to feed in a year or so too B)


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/14)

Yob said:


> the score so far is.. Possum2 / Yob 0
> 
> )


----------



## Feldon (8/1/14)

Cock Possum ale?


----------



## shaunous (8/1/14)

Possums are the worst things to have in your house, rats and mice are saints compared to them. Be stuffed if I would be building them a house. Kill the sucker, it's a pest. Ring tale possums on the other hand are cool little things that don't wreck your house.


----------



## shaunous (8/1/14)

In saying that, It is illegal to kill all possums in Australia, so I do not condone the killing of possums.


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

It's the shed.. but yeah, im not fond of them either but if I can evict him from the roof space with little fuss, both SWMBO and the bub will be happy.

I (allegedly) used to shoot them with a .22 for the farmers when I was growing up, they would get into their grain silo's so Id make a pretty penny helping keep the numbers down.

must pop out and see if Ive trapped im in or out as I closed the only gap last night and didnt hear him leave  last thing I want is a dead one in the roof over summer :icon_vomit:

:lol:


----------



## Cube (8/1/14)

Make him a house in a tree near by. Put spent grain in there, apples etc. Nice and warm and cosy. Basically making it more appealing than the shed.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/1/14)

Cube said:


> Make him a house in a tree near by. Put spent grain in there, apples etc. Nice and warm and cosy. Basically making it more appealing than the shed.


And then blow the tree up?


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

well thats the problem cube, more comfy than my new roof and snuggly soft insulation? Im not spending that much time on the fecker :lol:

Ive pretty much got the roof closed off now, he'll have to break something to get in.. er .. or out as the case may be.. 

Ive been out here just on Dark for 10 minutes, not heard the usual scratching so will have another couple of IPA's and if I hear nothing will be pretty confident of keeping him out.

I just hope it's not a 'she' with little'uns up there.. could make the brew area a little stinky..

...if we ever get a summer here that is


----------



## shaunous (8/1/14)

bradsbrew said:


> And then blow the tree up?


Bahahahaha.

At our old farm we used to feed the cattle molasses, once the cattle got to the bottom of the open top tank, guess what was black dead and sticky at the bottom, many many possums. Poor suckers were drowning in it like quick sand.


----------



## /// (8/1/14)

I ran out of room in the garage ... And yes I am still a hb'er, loud and proud ...


----------



## shaunous (8/1/14)

Ya tease!


----------



## Yob (8/1/14)

you need a wide angle lens...


----------



## /// (8/1/14)

Don't wanna get me in the shot ...


----------



## Feldon (8/1/14)

Councils here in Melbourne don't let you kill possums.

We had one in the roof - big bushy tail - some years ago. Ignorant of possum amnesty, I asked my wife to go ask the local council about getting rid of it.

She came back with council brochure: _How to Live with Possums_. WTF.

I didn't want to live with it. He would get down between the stud partition walls and scratch his claws through the plasterboard - hang there during the day snoring, with his big toe claw poking through the bedroom wall. He had to go.

So borrowed a possum trap (big wire box with a side trap door), baited it with mixture of over-ripe fruit and peanut butter, and put it in the roof space near the man hole.

Waited a few hours and - snap! - and all hell broke out above the ceiling - banging and scratching. Big angry din.

Waited till he quietened down and climbed quietly up the ladder and cracked open the manhole cover to take a peek.

The bastard pissed at me! Bright orange stinging piss. Horrible stuff. Bastard.

Threw an old blanket over the trap, and waited till about 11pm

Then in the dead of night I put him in the boot of the car and transported him to the top of Mt Dandenong and parked in a layby near the TV transmission towers, and set him free.

Ran off like a guided missile and straight up a big tree.

He was a tough old poss. Hope he made it up there.


----------



## shaunous (9/1/14)

It's illegal to kill them everywhere in Australia, most cities it's also illegal to trap them without a permit, and even the you are not allowed to go and release them into the bush, you have to release it where it was, so literally trap in house, release in backyard. It's stupid.

But like the fruit bats, they both turn up in our cities due to us being disgusting humans and them feeding on our food scraps, then we can't get rid of them because 'they have been here for years', which is a Greeny spin for 'yay we saved another annoying regurgitating, fluffy animal, but don't tell anyone it really has only been here several years'.

Again, over to that eastern island we know as NZ, things are more realistic, hey I have a possum in my attic. trap, kill, dispose, fixed.


----------



## niftinev (9/1/14)

possum relocation is also illegal
your only allowed to find out how they enter and block/fix the opening, but we used to relocate all the time
they don't like the old piss trough lollies, so through a couple of them in if you can still get them and it helps to keep the feckers away


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (9/1/14)

The suburb I lived in a share house in Brissy had a terrible possum problem, until my carpet python got out.

That snake is still a legend among certain Paddington streets, and many of the residents still have a great nights sleep because of him.


----------



## Mardoo (9/1/14)

Ringtail ate my baby!!!


----------



## scon (9/1/14)

This is the current setup.


----------



## Yob (9/1/14)

is that a meat slicer in back?


----------



## scon (9/1/14)

It is. It's a Hobart slicer that I picked up for $160 - bargain. Next cheapest one I've seen second hand was over $600.







I was just gettting ready to butcher and cure a pig: pancetta, coppa, lonza, dried sausages, hams etc.

This is the album of that.


----------



## Yob (9/1/14)

now I have to wipe the drool off my keyboard... :icon_drool2:


----------



## jonnir (10/3/14)

I swear I've gone through this thread heaps of times but I've finally been given permission to start my brew shed. This thread gives some fantastic ideas


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

Well don't sit around on AHB, get building


----------



## jonnir (10/3/14)

Your right, just tossing up on what size I should go. Might start a thread


----------



## shaunous (10/3/14)

Don't listen to me, I've got all the gear to build my bar, just not the time just yet, damn booked out weekends.


----------



## Dave70 (11/3/14)

scon said:


> It is. It's a Hobart slicer that I picked up for $160 - bargain. Next cheapest one I've seen second hand was over $600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things have given me the willies even since a pissed off Micky Rourke slammed his hand into one in 'The Wrestler'. 

It was even yuckier than Micky Rourkes plastic surgery. Almost.


----------



## indica86 (11/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Those things have given me the willies even since a pissed off Micky Rourke slammed his hand into one in 'The Wrestler'.


Watched that again 2 nights ago on a night shift.

Fucken OUCH!


----------



## Camo1234 (16/3/14)

Had some rats get into all my grain a few months back so I asked my old man to build me an enclosure to store my grain...I then said it would be good to keep my gear covered so it doesn't get dusty and his mind went to work and knocked me up this brew cupboard!










Oh yeah... I think I need another fridge!


----------



## Yob (16/3/14)

That's some serious white goods addiction... Your house run 3 phase?


----------



## Florian (17/3/14)

I thought that was standard in QLD anyway?


----------



## shaunous (17/3/14)

2 fridges and 2 freezers running through one power board, dang!


----------



## Camo1234 (17/3/14)

The garage has its own circuit and luckily they don't all run at the same time hopefully! Separate circuit for the BM and other brew day appliances.

1 fridge admittedly has some food in it and I really only use 2 fridges and the chesty so should be offloading one fridge but I can't bring myself to do it... Surely I'll need to use it one day!


----------



## shaunous (17/3/14)

Camo1234 said:


> Surely I'll need to use it one day!


Man of my own heart.


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/3/14)

Just think if you stop parking cars in there you could fit ..... a bar! Your Missus never heard me say it though.


----------



## VP Brewing (1/8/14)

A couple of pics of my little backyard brewery. Looks pretty innocent from the outside.... 














Just turned the fridge on to start crash chilling an ipa I brewed 12 days ago.


----------



## TidalPete (1/8/14)

That's VERY nice. :beerbang:

As usual my jealousy genes multiply whenever I see someone showing off their shed.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (1/8/14)

I've got a corner of my shed sectioned off. Just upgraded the small system to a 50L keggle system. I can get 44 Litres into the fermentor. Its all insulated now but this is a good before shot. The bar is down at the house.







Cheers
Matty


----------



## spog (1/8/14)

pilgrimspiss said:


> I've got a corner of my shed sectioned off. Just upgraded the small system to a 50L keggle system. I can get 44 Litres into the fermentor. Its all insulated now but this is a good before shot. The bar is down at the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope not good enough,you need to spend more money and build an enclosure over your brewing area to keep dust etc out..

Love the pergola/ bar. ( happy area)
Cheers....spog...


----------



## fraser_john (2/8/14)

Small dedicated brewery as part of new house build, working well todate


----------



## Kingy (21/4/15)

brewery down one side , half brewery half work bench the other, storage and chicken coop construction the other. ( note chicken coop roof being dismantled so it fits out out the garsge door )


----------



## buckerooni (21/4/15)

love this thread! gonna have to get the wide angle lens to capture some of my mancave magic!


----------



## yankinoz (21/4/15)




----------



## spog (21/4/15)

Kingy said:


> brewery down one side , half brewery half work bench the other, storage and chicken coop construction the other. ( note chicken coop roof being dismantled so it fits out out the garsge door )


You got your priorities wrong,the chooks are in a palace .


----------



## Kingy (22/4/15)

spog said:


> You got your priorities wrong,the chooks are in a palace .


I suppose i could throw a mattress in there and move down the shed. Just keep the chickens in there own milk crate. But i need them for bottles. Hmm hard decisions.


----------



## Yob (22/4/15)

The poor old hot house (sans roof) had to go, about a month ago, me and a mate put a "lid" over it with the idea being that I would knock out the end wall to make a shed 'extension' out of it.

Mostly for gardening stuff and general storage to free up space in the brewery side of the shed for more important things.

Part A was to build a new Bench and grain storage in the brewery side, to get the grains out from under the bench in the Cold side part of the brewery, I wasnt milling in there but I would often weigh the grains out and it was starting to bug me... so the old couch that was on the wall (only ever used at case swaps) has been (sadly) ditched and a new bench installed.




Grain Storage




Then came the demolition







Had the sparkie in last week to install a light in the 'extension' and so after a little bit of framing, cutting some Cement Sheet and some shelving brackets Ive got




Ive still got to do a similar job to the other wall and add the shelving, rebuild the benches in there, level the floor around the massive old tree stump the hot house was built on (takes up half the floor area in there)




Clearly it still needs a good tidy up, but hay, its a building site and a work in progress.. as the whole house has been since we took possession (but we wanted that)

Following that, I'll be doing the side wall of the shed, also adding benches and storage etc. and then replacing / renovating the whole face of the shed... hopefully before September or it will have to wait till 2017


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/15)

Looking at the size of the bite out of your paddle you have a major rat problem Yob.


----------



## Grott (22/4/15)

Glad its you and not me Yob, but in the end looks like it will be a top set up.
Cheers


----------



## Yob (22/4/15)

Ha, rats are good sport for the cat 

Yeah grott, building myself into the space nicely, if I has a week off with the wife and bub away I could finish it, maybe I should send them off to a retreat for a week and just get it done


----------



## Eagleburger (22/4/15)

Whats a garage without an autoclave. love it.


----------



## Judanero (22/4/15)

Yup... That autoclave, such a good score!


----------



## Camo6 (22/4/15)

Tell me about it...


----------



## Judanero (22/4/15)

It wasn't the first time that I've wished to be in Melbourne for offers that come up.... Gumtree and ebay is the worst, everything seems to be in VIC!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/4/15)

That's simple Judanero, move down ere'!!!!


----------



## slcmorro (23/4/15)

Judanero said:


> everything seems to be in VIC!


Everything good, that is. We leave the rest to you blokes


----------



## Grott (23/4/15)

This could be 88 warnings slcmorro!


----------



## MattSR (23/4/15)

The contrast in this pic is a little big average, but it shows what I'm trying to do. I like it all nice and low so I can wheel it around easily without the Braumeister, pump and chiller taking up too much room. This also puts the Brau right at about waist height so its easy to load with grain and stir and check up on things. I prefer to have it down low rather that having to lift all the grain etc up to shoulder height.

In the background you can see the grain storage, mill, and other incidentals lying around that I use for brewing...

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Tahoose (23/4/15)

Getting antsy about moving into our new place in 5 weeks, can't wait to add to this thread. Have a shed/garage that will be the dedicated brew space with a little room for tools and general garage type stuff. 

You can see part of it in this pic.


----------



## Lincoln2 (23/4/15)

Yep, it's a pretty good feeling. Looks like your on quite a steep mountain slope though.


----------



## Tahoose (23/4/15)

Ultra gravity assisted brewing.


----------



## Yob (25/4/15)

A bit of tinkering last night, a rather complex levelling and support system in place for the new bench tops to keep the benches open for storage under. I need to get the other bench tops in today so I can get my brewery cleaned up again 

The whole thing was greatly helped along with quite a bit of mardoo's dry stout


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/4/15)

So the studded pitch and associated framing/walling; your saving that for the second story to the brew cave Yob?

Here's mine sort of sorted but some bastard put a pool table right in the middle






And I fixed the Keger to be more useful


And yeah that's a surround sound amp for brew day tunes (when the V8's or cricket ain't on)


----------



## sponge (25/4/15)

Just spent the morning laying the conduit for the 3ph 40A supply to what will be the brewing shed. Concrete to be poured on Monday and I'm stinging to get back into some brewing..


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/4/15)

Dig quicker weathers coming!


----------



## sponge (25/4/15)

Done and done. Now for some footy and brews..


----------



## Yob (25/4/15)

Closer... Probably good enough to start moving stuff back in, still need to clad up the end and side, add the cladding and shelf on the right.. Should finish it next Friday night


----------



## Nibbo (25/4/15)

Doesn't look very exciting but I'm stoked with the progress.
We moved earlier in the year and down sized. My previous shed was 12m x 18m. My current shed in 6m x 6m. No power on it either. Hence the trench. Should see the conduit laid in a few days time. 
My 3 tap keezer is waiting patiently.


----------



## spog (25/4/15)

Nibbo said:


> Doesn't look very exciting but I'm stoked with the progress.
> We moved earlier in the year and down sized. My previous shed was 12m x 18m. My current shed in 6m x 6m. No power on it either. Hence the trench. Should see the conduit laid in a few days time.
> My 3 tap keezer is waiting patiently.
> 
> ...


Whoa,you got ripped off !  
Down sizing is what it is but going from the huge shed you had,to one a hell of a lot smaller , dunno if I could do it, I wouldnt have enough room to store all my junk.


----------



## Nibbo (25/4/15)

spog said:


> Whoa,you got ripped off !
> Down sizing is what it is but going from the huge shed you had,to one a hell of a lot smaller , dunno if I could do it, I wouldnt have enough room to store all my junk.


I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. Cleaning out the shed was harder than cleaning out the house.


----------



## sponge (26/4/15)

I'm just excited to finally park in the garage once I can move the brew gear out into the shed.


----------



## Grott (26/4/15)

> maybe I should send them off to a retreat for a week and just get it done


Your progress is impressive, so they did go? :lol:


----------



## Yob (26/4/15)

Sadly, No.. but I'm using every minute I can grab all over the place.


----------



## mb-squared (26/4/15)

snapped a few pics today of my new indoor & electrified Battleaxe Brewery. It was cold and windy outside under the carport today, where I used to brew, but I was warm and _productive_ inside 













and my new 'dust free' mill


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/4/15)

Air conditioned brew space!! I'm sure there's a rule some where that says you've gone pro once you have AC in your brew area. Seriously love your work... lost for words


----------



## mb-squared (26/4/15)

cheers mate, haven't had to use the AC yet, but I'm sure I will come next summer. it was a LOT of work, but I am absolutely loving it now. I've hard plumbed everything in, including a drain line. so I turn a tap and fill my pots. turn another to run the CFC. then flip a valve and drain it all. don't have to move my kettles anymore, which my creaky back is loving.


----------



## Grott (3/5/15)

Yob said:


> Sadly, No.. but I'm using every minute I can grab all over the place.


Where are we at now? Bulk buys, cubes, fermenting taken over?


----------



## Yob (3/5/15)

grott said:


> Where are we at now? Bulk buys, cubes, fermenting taken over?


would you believe I had to waste half a day for a 2 year olds birthday party? :huh: :blink:

None the less..

Before today the ground in there was a mess, pretty much not usable, uneven, shit, there was even a plant growing in part of it..





Half a meter of crushed rock, painfully wheel barrowed up from the drive and I have this..




The bastards dropped off about a cunbic meter, so now I need to come up witha plan as yo what to use it for, Ive got some ideas to enhance this area but it's getting the time to do it.. Ive got a working Bee planned next weekend to remove the last of the asbestos cladding and re clad the side of the shed, maybe I can get it started at the same time.

Piccies to follow


----------



## sponge (3/5/15)

sponge said:


> Just spent the morning laying the conduit for the 3ph 40A supply to what will be the brewing shed. Concrete to be poured on Monday and I'm stinging to get back into some brewing..


Slab poured last week and should have the shed installed this week.

Still need to get around to doing my control panel mods.. this to-do list just keeps growing.


----------



## Kingy (3/5/15)

Ya just got to be honest with yourself it will never be finished. Even when it is there will be something you want to change. Its always going to be a work in progress lol.
P.s 40 amps would be awesome. Ill get there one day. Wish the house didnt need new gutters its holding up my progress.


----------



## Kingy (3/5/15)

I spent the day rearranging my cave. Having a sunday arvo session on all my aged special occasion beers. Hope work gets rained off tomorrow or its gunna be a long day


----------



## Curly79 (3/5/15)

Had a few too many for working tomorrow meself Kingy. Gotta christen
the new potbelly in the shed [emoji14]


----------



## Yob (3/5/15)

Kingy said:


> I spent the day rearranging my cave. Having a sunday arvo session on all my aged special occasion beers. Hope work gets rained off tomorrow or its gunna be a long day


Tidy


----------



## Curly79 (3/5/15)




----------



## sponge (3/5/15)

Kingy said:


> Ya just got to be honest with yourself it will never be finished. Even when it is there will be something you want to change. Its always going to be a work in progress lol.
> P.s 40 amps would be awesome. Ill get there one day. Wish the house didnt need new gutters its holding up my progress.


Seeing as though I sold off my old brewery before moving into our new place I really need to pull my finger out on the mods to the control panel and the new pots so I can brew ASAP. 

I have big dreams for a new control panel in the future, but right now I just want to get it running by modifying the panel I have now.

15kW of heating elements, along with the other brew gear, should use up the supply quite nicely.


----------



## osprey brewday (5/5/15)

Biabcave


----------



## sponge (7/5/15)

Phase one complete. 

Only 23 phases to go...


----------



## Yob (7/5/15)

Before






After


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/5/15)

You've certainly been putting in some work Yob


----------



## mb-squared (7/5/15)

yes, certainly! pouring concrete is one of my least favorite things to do.


----------



## Yob (7/5/15)

Wheel barrow mixed... One of my first jobs was a brikkies labourer, used to mix mud for 2 brikkies by hand if it was an unpowered site.. No way I could do it these days.


----------



## Kingy (7/5/15)

sponge said:


> Phase one complete.
> 
> Only 23 phases to go...


 the 40amp dungeon.... electrified ales.


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/5/15)

Yob said:


> Wheel barrow mixed... One of my first jobs was a brikkies labourer, used to mix mud for 2 brikkies by hand if it was an unpowered site.. No way I could do it these days.


yep know how that goes and probably some of why I can't pick up my 4yo without proper care, back has been out for a few months and looks to be a few more before coming good. Though I was in landscaping.


----------



## yum beer (7/5/15)

MastersBrewery said:


> . Though I was in landscaping.


I was in landscaping once, I remember crawling and vomiting in said landscape.

Wife laughing the whole time.

Good times. :kooi:


----------



## Grott (9/5/15)

> Wheel barrow mixed... One of my first jobs was a brikkies labourer, used to mix mud for 2 brikkies by hand if it was an unpowered site.. No way I could do it these days.


Still did a good job Yob. You reminded me of early days when I worked for a plumbing mob, they used to call me "back-hoe" as it was my job to do all the digging where back-hoe's couldn't get. (struggle to lift the pick now).
Cheers


----------



## Yob (17/5/15)

well.. there goes the day




Internal Before shot




After internal Shot




After External shot




Other side of the brewery before




Other side of the brewery after

next... the front wall.. still need to be rid of the enormous amount of waste im generating.. will be a day just to fill the skip I think. -_-

...and to build the tank stand along the wall I just replaced.. and...


----------



## droid (17/5/15)

epic!

how are you off for tools? I'll be up this next weekend coming for a stint at the spectapular you could bring stuff back at the case swap


----------



## Yob (17/5/15)

All good mate, I seem to have just the right amount of tools for whatever I need to do.. Been building them up for a while now though..

I had many of them out today


----------



## Grott (18/5/15)

Looks like the working bee went well, more work than drinks? which would be rare.
Cheers


----------



## Yob (18/5/15)

Only had Beer when finished mate. We were a man down so had to 'get it done' 

Next is clean up, then frame and Mount the sinks, have the plumbing done, build the tank stand and put in overflow drainage... 

Then the front wall...

Then the internal walls... 

Then the floor...


----------



## sponge (18/5/15)

I've just bought my 100L pot into a local SS joint to have some mods done to the 'malt pipe'. Legs, false bottom, bottom drain, reinforced base for lifting via the hoist. 

Brew and hoist stand put together over the weekend and now just mods to the control panel and wiring/plumbing for the kettle. 

Hoping to be back brewing in the next two weeks.. only 6 weeks behind schedule.


----------



## Yob (8/6/15)

Right.. been meaning to do this for over a year... got some 200l drums cheaply ages ago, always intended hooking them up to the shed.. Having removed the asbestos and re clad the north wall the other week, it was time to get in and get it done.





Set up with some string line just to get an eye for it all




Stirrups and post holes done yesterday and started on the framing this morning




Rough layout




Final 'feel' of it.. I still need to plumb it all up so the lattice is just tacked on for now until I can get the plumbing and overflow sorted next weekend.. for such a little bit of framing it sure did consume some hours this weekend... fun though


----------



## Diggs (8/6/15)

This thread depresses me.


----------



## droid (8/6/15)

i must have a thing for tyres, anyway it would be nice to have a dedicated brew cave but there aint no room


----------



## droid (8/6/15)

if things go wrong in there it's gonna be goodbye to every toy and tool I own


----------



## Yob (8/6/15)

You've still got room for a barrel right?


----------



## droid (8/6/15)

Yob said:


> You've still got room for a barrel right?


orh shit yeah lol - but then the barrel is coming inside into the pantry, I need that close to hand from what I can gather :chug:


----------



## Curly79 (8/6/15)

What model is the shaggin wagon droid?


----------



## droid (8/6/15)

XC 3 on the tree 250, not sure what it's fate will be, gotta get the other one spiffy 1st - jeepster commando


----------



## Curly79 (8/6/15)

Nice. Holden man myself but gotta love a panel van.


----------



## Tahoose (8/6/15)

Thank god for the long weekend. 

Still needs a bit of organising but mostly done. Need to do some brewing soon..


----------



## wambesi (22/6/15)

Thought I had better put some pics in here since I've settled in the new digs and finally completed (pretty much) the brewery set up.

The Brewery itself - shed is a Lifetime brand from Costco



The left hand side with storage and fermenting fridge



The right hand side for the brewing process



The fermentation fridge



The brewery (Grainfather and customised urn)




More photos and other things I do can be found on my blog address below for anyone interested - if you visit it might make four people to visit my blog now, lol.


----------



## Weizguy (22/6/15)

Yob said:


> Right.. been meaning to do this for over a year... got some 200l drums cheaply ages ago, always intended hooking them up to the shed.. Having removed the asbestos and re clad the north wall the other week, it was time to get in and get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yob, please be aware that those blue 200 litre barrels become very brittle with U.V. exposure, so try to keep them in as much shade as possible.

I have smashed one at my house by trying to move it with some water inside. Very brittle...


----------



## Yob (22/6/15)

Cheers Les, wasn't aware of that


----------



## Grott (22/6/15)

nice and tidy. Like the new avatar, from first of the series?
Cheers


----------



## Yob (22/6/15)

Cheers, still 2 teeny drips to sort out yet..

effing avatar was sposed to be an animated gif but cant work out how the hell to get it working...


----------



## Curly79 (22/6/15)

You look different today yob


----------



## Yob (22/6/15)

Curly79 said:


> You look different today yob


Im a happy Cenobite


----------



## osprey brewday (27/6/15)

First brew with the old school green sleeping bag very good doesn't melt to the burner stand insulates better then yoga mat will be putting on some velcro straps


----------



## Matty3450 (5/7/15)

Part of my brewshed sorry for the updode down photo


----------



## Matty3450 (5/7/15)

Part of my brewshed sorry for the updode down photo


----------



## Yob (4/8/15)

So pretty much finished my tank stand, ultimately meant to be my chiller water if/when required and also hop plant water source.

has taken... some time...

from this 




to




to




pretty please with it in the end, just need to clad the end of it to hide the tanks and grow shit up the trellis, far end will end up with a hop plant in it I think.. but that's next years project.


----------



## Grott (7/8/15)

Brewing has been (and guess still is) busy in the Grott brew room.
Four full and carbed kegs in the fridge, four outside, purged and awaiting their turn. Just love the quaffing English Bitter.
Cheers


----------



## Dave70 (7/8/15)

Multiple stainless steel vesicles, gas bottles, burners hissing away, elaborate electronic equipment, odd noises at all hours. 
I wonder sometimes who'll be the first homebrewer to have his door kicked in at 3 am by coopers acting on a tip off he's running a meth lab out of his shed.


----------



## Weizguy (7/8/15)

Dave70 said:


> Multiple stainless steel vesicles, gas bottles, burners hissing away, elaborate electronic equipment, odd noises at all hours.
> I wonder sometimes who'll be the first homebrewer to have his door kicked in at 3 am by coopers acting on a tip off he's running a meth lab out of his shed.


Coopers or coppers?


----------



## Grott (7/8/15)

Often wonder that myself Dave, particularly because I have the security shutter to that room always down and prepare and brew from 5.30am. Sanitising barrels in the laundry at that time could be deemed "suspicious" however been here over 25 years and neighbours know I'm just mad in any event.
Cheers


----------



## VP Brewing (7/8/15)

Dave70 said:


> Multiple stainless steel vesicles, gas bottles, burners hissing away, elaborate electronic equipment, odd noises at all hours.
> I wonder sometimes who'll be the first homebrewer to have his door kicked in at 3 am by coopers acting on a tip off he's running a meth lab out of his shed.


I disguise my meth lab by brewing beer.


----------



## Weizguy (7/8/15)

VP Brewing said:


> I disguise my meth lab by brewing beer.


As does everyone else in Shepparton who 'cooks'.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/8/15)

I live next to a church. Often when Im brewing on a Sunday the god-botherers little kiddies will be playing in the car park and sticking their noses over my fence.

I often wish one of them will say "what are you doing mister"....just so I can say "cooking meth".

I wonder how quick I'd get a visit if I did.


----------



## Weizguy (7/8/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I live next to a church. Often when Im brewing on a Sunday the god-botherers little kiddies will be playing in the car park and sticking their noses over my fence.
> 
> I often wish one of them will say "what are you doing mister"....just so I can say "cooking meth".
> 
> I wonder how quick I'd get a visit if I did.


I'd tell them I'm cooking the last stickybeak PITA child who bothered me over the fence, and offer them the chance to have a look.
That's just me. Why mislead them with the meth story?


----------



## Dave70 (7/8/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Coopers or coppers?


Erm, coppers. Unless Coopers want their yeast back. 



grott said:


> Often wonder that myself Dave, particularly because I have the security shutter to that room always down and prepare and *brew from 5.30am*. Sanitising barrels in the laundry at that time could be deemed "suspicious" however been here over 25 years and neighbours know I'm just mad in any event.
> Cheers


By that time frame I'd be half pissed at around 8.30am. What a magical day.


----------



## Weizguy (7/8/15)

*You can’t drink all day if you don’t start in the morning *- Famous quote


----------



## VP Brewing (7/8/15)

Typical brew day in Shepp. Plenty of crystal in this beer.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/8/15)

VP Brewing said:


> Typical brew day in Shepp. Plenty of crystal in this beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1438916156.024789.jpg


Ahh, Queanbeyan brewday: 'spotlights, sirens, rifles firing'...no wait, that's the lyrics to Jailbreak. Hmm, where was I?


----------



## menoetes (7/8/15)

VP Brewing said:


> Typical brew day in Shepp. Plenty of crystal in this beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1438916156.024789.jpg


When you say crystal... meth?

EDIT: Holy shit, it actually _is _a meth lab! For a moment there I just thought you had the worst Brett infection ever... or something


----------



## VP Brewing (7/8/15)

*Allegedly


----------



## BottloBill (7/8/15)

I once had a neighbour that was suspicious. I guess it doesn't help the cause when she happened to pop her head in one day and I was breaking down a bulk buy of Whirlfloc, lactose powder, LDM and starsan>_>


----------



## Weizguy (7/8/15)

BottloBill said:


> I once had a neighbour that was suspicious. I guess it doesn't help the cause when she happened to pop her head in one day and I was breaking down a bulk buy of Whirlfloc, lactose powder, LDM and starsan>_>


I hope you hydrolysed the remains efficiently.


----------



## Grott (7/8/15)

[By that time frame I'd be half pissed at around 8.30am. What a magical day.
[/quote]

That has been known to happen and yes very, "magical day"s


----------



## Mr B (9/8/15)

VP Brewing said:


> Typical brew day in Shepp. Plenty of crystal in this beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is disappointing (in a theoretical way) that these cooks have absolutely no pride in their cooking space...............


----------



## Kingy (17/8/15)

Took delivery of a new 100litre pot and built a hanger for my 50 litre soon to be single rig recirc system. Its only for decoration and the base folds up when the brewery is fired up. Used from recycled pallet and chain. The port table is recycled pallets to!


----------



## Tropico (17/8/15)

VP Brewing said:


> Typical brew day in Shepp. Plenty of crystal in this beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1438916156.024789.jpg


That's not Shepp. No guns, hydroponics, people smugglers, etc...

I, of course am innocent:
Lager in the cardboard boxes & new brew cupboard under test (large yellow box)



An American ale in the old Kelvinator from the 60's in heat mode. Still a good fridge.



Vacola urn HLT and Grainfather discretely out of sight.


----------



## osprey brewday (21/8/15)

r
Aussie lager fermenting away day 20
Still going strong 1013 3 point to go raised to 13 c for the last few days


----------



## osprey brewday (21/8/15)

R


----------



## bungers81 (22/8/15)

This is my little set up. Love stainless. Simple and easy. 3V is from Cheaky Peak.


----------



## osprey brewday (22/8/15)

Where u conicle from im in market for one at the moment


----------



## Yob (12/9/15)

The Old




The New




Other Angle




Openable Window




The old brewery was a bit dark and very bloody hot in summer, in keeping with the other renovations, Ive been adding some laserlite to get some more natural light in, this now does the job quite well with the added bonus that I can open the window to get some air through.

Teh wall under the window is designed as a 'wet area' and will have a drain under the sheeting (eventually) so I can make a mess inside and just hose it out if I wish, should make spillages much easier to deal with.

One more external wall to go and a few benches/storage areas to be created but there is more on the done list now than the 'to do' listwhich pleases me greatly.


----------



## Tropico (12/9/15)

Geeze you guys got some v.nice shit.


----------



## idzy (13/9/15)

Looking good Yob


----------



## bungers81 (17/9/15)

osprey brewday said:


> Where u conicle from im in market for one at the moment


64L SS brewtech conical


----------



## real_beer (17/9/15)

Yob said:


> One more external wall to go and a few benches/storage areas to be created but there is more on the done list now than the 'to do' list which pleases me greatly.


I've got one more for the to do list: Buy the missus a clothes dryer and commandeer the clothes hoist for a hop umbrella :lol:


----------



## Camo6 (4/10/15)

Finally getting around to updating the brew cave. A little 3x3m shed was the home of my brewery for the last five or so years but thanks to a generous tax return and an abundance of long weekends/rdo's (thank you ETU) I've found the time to clad the carport my little shed sat under.

Here's the original brew area:



Preparations underway:





Out with the old and in with the new (for a little shed it sure held a lot of shit):



The original Single Cell Brewery now relegated to holding garden tools and lawnmowers:



Will post more pics as the upgrade progresses.


----------



## idzy (5/10/15)

Awesome Camo6! Going to have a serious space upgrade there


----------



## Camo6 (5/10/15)

Cheers Idzy. The plan is to leave the rig on the West end in front of a roller door so I can still use a burner comfortably. The other end (closer to the old shed) will have a shallow, walk in cool room, although adding a/c will come later.
Then the workbench for tig and metalwork as well as the gym I grabbed off Ramu Gaptu.
Unfortunately, the slab is on a slope (although that will help hosing out any mess) and it's only wired with two 2.5mm2 circuits.
But a big upgrade nonetheless!


----------



## idzy (5/10/15)

Ummm....wow! Sounds amazing. Particularly the cool room and tig work space part. Can never have enough ss. Drooling...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/10/15)

Let me know when your SS fabrication shop is in 'testing' phase and I'll come be guinea pig while you work for free


----------



## spog (5/10/15)

Camo6 said:


> Cheers Idzy. The plan is to leave the rig on the West end in front of a roller door so I can still use a burner comfortably. The other end (closer to the old shed) will have a shallow, walk in cool room, although adding a/c will come later.
> Then the workbench for tig and metalwork as well as the gym I grabbed off Ramu Gaptu.
> Unfortunately, the slab is on a slope (although that will help hosing out any mess) and it's only wired with two 2.5mm2 circuits.
> But a big upgrade nonetheless!


The cool room idea would explain the panels in the fore ground of pic # 4. 
That'll be fargin nice and handy.


----------



## osprey brewday (5/10/15)

Camo6 said:


> Finally getting around to updating the brew cave. A little 3x3m shed was the home of my brewery for the last five or so years but thanks to a generous tax return and an abundance of long weekends/rdo's (thank you ETU) I've found the time to clad the carport my little shed sat under.
> 
> Here's the original brew area:
> 
> ...


good stuff. Be sure to vermin proof any wall cavities if you line the inside i have had to remove colour bond sheets 3 times now to remove a dead rat from the wall cavity they get in through the c perlin connection plates in corners and under the corrugations need to seal them much easier during construction.


----------



## Yob (5/10/15)

They stop smelling eventually


----------



## Mr B (5/10/15)

Yob said:


> They stop smelling eventually



They would stop smelling when they die?

:blink:








Jokes.....


----------



## Yob (19/10/15)

Old internal end wall




the _almost_ completed new end




Its quite astonishing how much bigger it seems inside now, all the same stuff is in there but is so much more a usable space.. The wall is also a wet area and drains, all the timers near the base have been silicone/rubber spray protected, ultimately I think I'll tile it to finish it off and the wall under the window is to have some custom orb attached to it yet. Should come up a treat.


----------



## idzy (19/10/15)

Looking awesome Yob!


----------



## Yob (24/10/15)

that day when you can just drag the hose into the brew cave and start spraying...


----------



## idzy (26/10/15)

Yob said:


> that day when you can just drag the hose into the brew cave and start spraying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeahh boooiii!


----------



## rockeye84 (26/10/15)

1st brew on the upgraded cave


----------



## citizensnips (4/11/15)

Dam rockeye that is fine.

Thought I would throw this one up, live out of home with a couple of mates and brother. Been about 2 months in the works but the cave is finally in action....and yes the posters are meant to add a classic cheesy touch. Believe it or not it looked like more of a crack den before we moved in, fresh coat of paint helped though. All in all it's still a crack den but its my crack den, nevertheless pretty stoked with the set up. And for anyone wondering the kegerator is in the house.

Cheers!


----------



## mofox1 (4/11/15)

Yob said:


> that day when you can just drag the hose into the brew cave and start spraying...


Mhm... Had to do that last night. Damn DME dust. Next time pouring from the sack - OUTSIDE.

Pity I don't have a drain. Had to sweep all the water out with a broom. Ah, brewery upgrades... never ending


----------



## spog (4/11/15)

Best get rid of ALL the residue,it'll attract ants.

Then another pest eradication thread will start....oh no !

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Curly79 (7/11/15)

New 3 V brewery gunna go in the corner there between the pot belly and the corner of the shed, gotta build some shelving to start with then probably harass the crap out of Martin over the next few weeks for advice on the minor details[emoji12]. Apologies in advance. Thanks to the Fellow AHB members for the Keggles. Legends[emoji106]. Progress pics to come. Cheers


----------



## droid (7/11/15)

when were you in Albany Heath?

btw - good stuff!


----------



## Curly79 (7/11/15)

Albany? Sorry I missing something


----------



## droid (7/11/15)

I thought the map was marked out as places you've been


----------



## Curly79 (7/11/15)

Ahh. Nah the little black squares are little pictures pre marked on the map. Never been over west. Seen a bit of the rest of it though. Still got stacks to go. Hopefully one day I'll be a grey nomad and see it then


----------



## Camo6 (1/1/16)

Have been slowly chipping away at the shed in my spare time but happy to say it's 90% complete and ready for my return to brewing. Changed my mind on the cool room but will use the panels to insulate the hot end of the shed and create a small alcove for a clean area for yeast work. Finally found a home for all those bottles I'd been collecting. The top hat was the perfect size to hold the stubbies snug. I also now know why my liver won't answer my calls.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/1/16)

Why wont YOU answer my calls?!


----------



## Yob (15/4/16)

while I havnt had a lot of time to further finish the renovations, the fruits of the earlier work done have come to pass





The 1000lt of tank water in behind the trellis has been awesome all summer, the planter in front has been home to many a butternut pumpkin, a small harvest of hops and about a frikkin zillion tommy toes.. still waiting on raspberries.. maybe next year if I can keep the possum off them..


----------



## Benn (15/4/16)

Haha backyard shed and a Hills Hoist. 
Cheers


----------



## Camo6 (30/4/16)

Added a handy imports SS bench and shelf to the brew cave. Quality is OK for the price but the bench top sure scratches easily. At least now I have a clean area for yeasty stuff where I can spray starsan to my heart's content.


----------



## mofox1 (30/4/16)

I think I have flask envy.


----------



## rude (1/5/16)

Yob said:


> while I havnt had a lot of time to further finish the renovations, the fruits of the earlier work done have come to pass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rubber tree at the back look out for plumbing their roots love em


----------



## Yob (1/5/16)

No pipes up there mate


----------



## Camo6 (29/5/16)

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## BottloBill (29/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> 20160529_170043 (1280x720).jpg
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.


Fair shake Camo! The topic's show us your brew cave, not show us your tap room


----------



## Kingy (29/5/16)

No it's not, it's perfectly normal


----------



## BottloBill (29/5/16)

Kingy said:


> No it's not, it's perfectly normal
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1464509320.808610.jpg


Hahah! I can see you kicking back from my joint Kingy


----------



## Seaquebrew (29/5/16)

Camo6 said:


> 20160529_170043 (1280x720).jpg
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.


Get rid of that gym equipment and you could get another couple of fridges in

Cheers


----------



## dago001 (8/9/16)

Thought I would post some pics of the newly finished bar area. I mounted the taps into an old dresser that we bought at a garage sale for $50. I had the taps from the bar in our last house. Finally got to mount the beer engine permanently. The kegs are kept behind the wall in a keezer.
The whole room is built inside our garage, which is 7.0m x 6.0m. The finished bar room ended up being 7.0m x 4.2m, with the bar area recessed into a 1.0m deep x 1.6m wide alcove, which left me just enough room to fit the keezer behind it.
The rest of the bar is taken up with music stuff, tables, chairs etc. We kind of based it on a couple of pubs we went to in the UK, mainly Ain't Nothin' But, which is in Soho ion London. It wasn't meant to be like that originally, but the more we built, the more it looked like a UK pub, so we went with it.
We held house concerts at our last house, utilising local and touring acts, who come into our bar and play for not very much money. We are doing this again and we think we can fit about 30 people in when we have a band playing. I usually brew something for these gigs, but a favourite of our friends is Hot Dog Soup, which is an Irish Red, but hopped like an APA.


----------



## ianh (8/9/16)

Hi LB looking good, now you will have to get some brewing done.


----------



## Yob (8/9/16)

Camo6 said:


> 20160529_170043 (1280x720).jpg
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.


I know.. they're all the same type of fridge!

OCD much?


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/9/16)

rude said:


> Rubber tree at the back look out for plumbing their roots love em


Cocky wasn't lying. The Vietnamese rubber farmer must of planted that


----------



## madpierre06 (8/9/16)

Thanks to Mrs. Pierre kindly allowing me to use the laundry.....and the underhoose entertainment/storage area.


----------



## Yob (20/1/17)

So xmas has been one epic build on the Brewery,





Before Reno External





Before Reno Internal





After Reno External





After Reno Internal





Brewery in open position

The actual brew equipment is destined to be relocated from its current position to along the front wall, had the plumber in to sort out water supply in the right positions. Now the external has been done (with the exception of a bit of cladding) I can shift my attention to the internal works which will not be insignificant.


----------



## jlm (22/2/17)

Haven't been on here a lot over the last year or so as brewing is a bit of a chore at my current digs. This will all change in a few months due to this:




In case your wondering, that is a future floor waste in my shed which is going up next week which will allow me to hose all mess and small spills and shit down the drain at the end of brew day, thereby giving me more motivation to brew due to the ease of clean up.

This is the overall project:




Ignore my (future) wanker neighbour's place on the upper right. He's got his priorities all wrong. Too much house. No shed.


----------



## Curly79 (23/2/17)

Nice Jlm. I'm just starting to build my new shed too. Might whack a couple of floor wastes in the slab too. [emoji106]


----------



## Camo6 (23/2/17)

Jeez mate, horrible view.


----------



## Brewnicorn (23/2/17)

Envy!


----------



## jlm (23/2/17)

Curly79 said:


> Nice Jlm. I'm just starting to build my new shed too. Might whack a couple of floor wastes in the slab too. [emoji106]


Been brewing AG for 10 years this year and I've never had a floor waste. I brewed down here for a little brewery (1000L/batch) for a couple of years and after being able to hose down at the end of the day changed me and my motivation to brew forever. Do the floor waste.


----------



## beerbandit (23/9/20)

GavinO said:


> Unassuming 8m x 7m colourbond shed up in backyard, but inside is my mancave. Couple of couches, potbelly heater, reverse cycle a/c, 46in LCD + 5.1 surround, additional 22in LCD on swivel mount for outdoor viewing, beer fridge and Liebherr kegerator (modded with twin font, perlick taps and font fan). Bonus views to Mount Baw Baw out the roller door.
> 
> View attachment 66059
> 
> ...


i like this one, super simple and clean


----------



## yankinoz (23/9/20)

Mine is alfresco.


----------



## beerbandit (25/10/20)

Been watching this space for a while now, some very good caves indeed, I've been renting my whole life so haven't been able to customise a brew shed but recently built my own home and have also built a 6x3 shed in the back yard so I'm in the process of electrical and plumbing, hope you enjoy.


----------



## beerbandit (25/10/20)

The plumbing


----------



## TheAussieBrewer (26/10/20)

Just finished building mine a few months ago. Everything has been working a treat.


----------



## beerbandit (6/11/20)

beerbandit said:


> Been watching this space for a while now, some very good caves indeed, I've been renting my whole life so haven't been able to customise a brew shed but recently built my own home and have also built a 6x3 shed in the back yard so I'm in the process of electrical and plumbing, hope you enjoy.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/11/20)

TheAussieBrewer said:


> Just finished building mine a few months ago. Everything has been working a treat.
> View attachment 119382
> 
> View attachment 119377
> ...



Awesome.....you have a brewing saddle.


----------



## TheAussieBrewer (6/11/20)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Awesome.....you have a brewing saddle.


Yeah, not for drunk friends to pretend to ride a horse though....  Its the missus antique saddle shes had passed down to her.


----------

